# Die Todesritter Epidemie kein Ende in Sicht?



## Uktawa (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen WoW Acc reaktiviert weil ich mal wieder Lust verspürte durch Azeroth zu wandeln. Schnell musste ich fest stellen das es scheinbar eine wahre DK-Epidemie gegeben hat. An jeder Ecke, in jeder Gruppe und in jeder Stadt rennen mir DK´s über den Weg. Manchmal hab ich sogar das Gefühl gehabt das ich nur noch DKs sehe. Und das nicht nur auf einem Server.

Wie geht es euch, habt ihr auch das Gefühl das es viel zu viele DK´s gibt ?
Seit ihr der Meinung Blizzard hätte das ganze irgendwie beschränken sollen (zB DK nur da wo man einen 55+ Char hat)?

Postet Eure Meinung aber BITTE BITTE in einem vernüngtigen Ton und mit Respekt. Danke


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (13. Mai 2009)

Also habe heute erst wieder Bg gespielt und Daylies gemacht. Finde das irgendwie durchschnittlich wie jede andere Klasse auch. (Dethecus - PvP Server)


----------



## CoHanni (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin ein eher Dk-feindlicher Spieler, ich mag die nicht, ihr fragt wieso? tja es ist einfach so....

und ja Dk´s sind überall, in jeder gruppe und raid(letzter tw schlachtzug 17dk´s-.-) und Blizzard hätte die Einschränkung beibehalten sollen! nur auf dem server einen dk wo man selbst einen char auf 55+ hat!

die meisten Gründe, die hier fallen werden, wieso jemand dk´s nicht mag, wird sein

-Need auf Tankequip obwohl DD
-Zaubermacht und Int, das ist der Hit!
-Der Dk ist so wie der Hunter, es gibt zuviele! und nur wenige, die ihn beherrschen...leider...
-und die Namensgebung ist auch der Hit! entweder ein entfernter Verwandter von Árthâs oder ein ganz pöser Déàthnîght!

also ohne Dk´s wär WoW besser dran, ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Achja und Willkommen zurück in der Community of World of Warcraft x)


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (13. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> ... Schnell musste ich fest stellen das es scheinbar eine wahre DK-Epidemie gegeben hat. An jeder Ecke, in jeder Gruppe und in jeder Stadt rennen mir DK´s über den Weg. Manchmal hab ich sogar das Gefühl gehabt das ich nur noch DKs sehe. Und das nicht nur auf einem Server....



Ich glaube so etwas nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Auto fahre, sehe ich nur Autos dieser Marke. Wenn ich mit meinen Schamanen spiele, sehe ich nur Schamanen. 
Das ist aber nichts Schlimmes, unser Gehirn funktioniert nun mal so.


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Es gibt leider zu viele, die Ihre Todesritter nicht spielen können und sehr unreif in Sachen verbaler Kommunikation sind. Darum wird der Ruf des Dk´s in den Dreck gezogen


----------



## Uktawa (13. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ich glaube so etwas nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung.
> Wenn ich mit meinen Auto fahre, sehe ich nur Autos dieser Marke. Wenn ich mit meinen Schamanen spiele, sehe ich nur Schamanen.
> Das ist aber nichts Schlimmes, unser Gehirn funktioniert nun mal so.



Nein, da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Zumindest in diesem Falle. Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und einfach mal unter den 80er Chars auf 3 verschiedenen Servern geschaut wieviel es von jeder Klasse gibt. Geschaut hab ich jeweils in der Zeit von 20-21 Uhr. Und auf den PvP Servern waren unter den 80er Klassen die DKs immer fast doppelt so viele wie die anderen Klassen. Auf den PvE Server war es nicht ganz so "krass".
Das hat also in diesem Falle nichts mit selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun. Ist leider ein Fakt. Zumindest auf den von mir betrachteten Servern.


----------



## CoHanni (13. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ich glaube so etwas nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung.
> Wenn ich mit meinen Auto fahre, sehe ich nur Autos dieser Marke. Wenn ich mit meinen Schamanen spiele, sehe ich nur Schamanen.
> Das ist aber nichts Schlimmes, unser Gehirn funktioniert nun mal so.



hmm, da könnt was dran sein :> Wenn ich mit meinem Paladin spiele seh ich nur Paladine.....UND DK´S^^


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Mai 2009)

Naja, es hält sich eigentlich wieder in der Waagschale, so langsam. Ich denke, viele Leute zocken neben ihrem Main nen DK hoch, um nen weiteren Char auf 80 zu haben, was ja wesentlich schneller geht, da der DK auf 55 beginnt. Twinkequippen weil der der Main schon alles hat ist dann auch klar. Jetzt mit Ulduar werden wieder die Mains öfters gezockt, weil es neuen Loot gibt, der diesmal nicht ganz so leicht abzugrabschen ist, also dauert es länger, bis man jemals wieder aufs Twinkequippen zurück kommt. Und die DKs, die den auch wirklich als Main spielen, sind nicht mehr als andere Klassen, obwohl ich meine, das es sauber zu wenige Priester gibt. 

Fragt mal die DKs, die ihr Random mitnehmt, ob das ihr Main ist. Ich bin mir sicher, das nicht mal ein Drittel das mit Ja beantworten. 

Anfangs war ich ja von dem Spielgefühl des DKs auch hin und weg und war direkt am happern, ob ich den nicht wirklich aktiv weiterzocken sollte, sprich als Main. Gott sei dank habe ich mich anders besonnen und es bei meinem alten Main belassen, die Flut derer, die auf einmal den DK als Main spielen wollten, war wirklich heftig (in unserer Gilde haben sich sage und schreibe 26 DKs über die Zeit beworben). Nur so recht spielen konnte ihn kaum einer, den wenigsten kommt es in den Sinn, mal ein wenig an der Skillung zu basteln, mal was auszuprobieren, mal nen Guide zu lesen, wenns den mal sein muss. Das haben dann auch recht viele bemerkt, womit dann auch wieder die meisten zu ihren alten Chars zurückgegangen sind.


----------



## Shido19 (13. Mai 2009)

also ich muss ehrlich sagen... ich sehe mehr palas als dks^^ ob in der gilde oder im schlachtzug, dass ist einfach zum kotzen und nichtmal die hälfte spiel ihn richtig

soviel dazu


----------



## Xiuhcoatl (13. Mai 2009)

Auf meinem Server, hab ich nicht das Gefühl, das die DKs überhand gewonnen hätten. Es gibt sie dort nur in ausgeglichenen Stückzahlen (wie die anderen Klassen auch).

Allerdings spiele ich auf einem sehr kleinen Server, und dort auch noch die unterlegene Alliseite.

Zum DK selbst:

Ich spiele selbst einen (eig probier ich immer gern neue Klassen in MMORPGs aus). Aus meiner Sicht fügt sich der DK gut in WoW ein (ist eben eine weitere Klasse, welche sich mit Palas und Kriegern um Platte schlagen darf).

Allerdings finde ich es schlecht, dass immer Leute die augenscheinlich, die Klasse, die sie kritisieren, selbst nicht auf Maxlevel besitzen, aber meinen sie ohne Erfahrung kritisieren zu können. (ich bemühe mich selbst darum jede Klasse zumindest auf Maxlevel zu haben, bevor ich sie richtig kritisieren bzw. einschätzen kann.

Also Uktawa, gebe ich dir den Tipp mal einen DK auf 80 hochzuspielen, und zu sehen wieviel Spass es macht, selbst einen zu spielen.

PS: Meine Ansichten sind ausschließlich aus dem PvE, da ich finde, dass WoW ein eher PvE orientiertes Spiel mit verhältnismässig wenig PvP-Anteil ist.

PS 2: Und um den Flamern zuvorzukommen: Ja, ich finde sämtliches "professionelles" PvP (Arena) gehört rausgepatcht, im Open-Pvp und BGs seh ich keine Probleme. Open-PvP und BGs sind nur Zahlenschlachten und müssen nicht zwangsläufig balanced sein. (Es soll ja auch viel Individualität der Klassen übrigbleiben und gerade das ist es was WoW ausmacht.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (13. Mai 2009)

Der beste Weg um die DK-Flut einzudämmen: Nirgends mit hinnehmen.
Sicher, die Klasse mag in den richtigen Händen gut sein - leider spielen aber die grössten Megagimps am liebsten DK (Die die früher Hunter/Schurke waren) und erwarten auch noch, gern gesehen zu sein.
Netterweise geben 95% von denen den Char auf wenn sie merken dass sie Inis etc nicht eingeladen werden.
Die, die gut spielen haben ohnehin ihre Gilden und damit interne runs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (13. Mai 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Es gibt leider zu viele, die Ihre Todesritter nicht spielen können und sehr unreif in Sachen verbaler Kommunikation sind. Darum wird der Ruf des Dk´s in den Dreck gezogen



Thats it!

Genau wie es mit den Huntern war, meiner Meinung nach hat der DK in vielerlei Hinsicht den DK abgelöst und entwickelt sich zur Gimpklasse #1.

Nein, das soll natülich nicht heisen es gibt keine guten DK`s, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chupha (13. Mai 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Thats it!
> 
> Genau wie es mit den Huntern war, meiner Meinung nach hat der DK in vielerlei Hinsicht den DK abgelöst und entwickelt sich zur Gimpklasse #1.
> 
> ...




mimimimi lese ich in diesem thread fast nur ey leute ich spiele auch nen dk aber nit weil er angeblich zustark is sondern aus spass und weil mir meine alte klasse langsam stinkt findet euch damit ab das es den dk nun gibt und nun RUHE!!!!!

achja nochwas wenn das nächste addon kommt gibts wahrscheinlich nen klingenmeister ich wette 5k gold das dann wieder so ein thread entsteht wenn der überall verbreitet is 

so gn8 ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadius (13. Mai 2009)

klar, es gibt viele dks. Und ja sie können wesentlich mehr schaden machen wie alle anderen klassen wenn man ihn spielen kann und ja es gibt viele die ihn spielen und keine Ahnung haben.

Aber wisst ihr, das stört mich nicht. WoW ist ein spiel, soll jeder spielen was er will. Und wenn alle den dk spielen weil er imba schaden macht, auch ok. Ich spiele meinen char nicht wegen dem Schaden sondern
weil er spaß macht. Und wenn es den Leuten die den dk nicht sooo gut spielen können spaß macht hab ich nichts dagegen solange sie nicht auf die Idee kommen grün equiped in heros zurennen.
Und ich als mskrieger hab mich auf dktöten spezialisiert. War unfreiwillig weil ich immer von denen angegriffen wurde. Wenn die ihre Klasse nicht können sind se auch als dk gegen nen ms schnell tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nervt mich mehr: das Leute im 2nd skill grünequiped denken sie lönnen schnell heros machen um 2nd gear zu farmen. Warum auch auf stats un min dps achten. Das sollen die anderen dds ausbügeln bzw der heiler/tank machen wenn ich wenig heilen bzw n weicher tank bin. Heros und critimun? Überbewertet! Sowas regt mich eher auf, zumal man das meistens erst in den heros am ersten boss oder so feststellt. Sowas wird ja nicht mehr gesacgt damit die grp das weis.

gruss
zadius


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Mai 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> weil mir meine alte klasse langsam stinkt



Es gibt genug andere Klassen, wenn dir deine alte stinkt, kannst ja aus denen auswählen.
Warum dann den DK?


----------



## Gatar (13. Mai 2009)

im schnitt gibt es wohl schon recht viele dks, auf 80 hat sich das ganze jedoch halbwegs reduziert. diejenigen die die klasse einfach nur 'cool' finden, ohne sie wirklich zu beherrschen, schaffen es meist gar nicht so weit. deshalb beherrschen die meisten dks auf 80 das spiel wie andere klassen eben auch. und in der regel haben wir auch nicht mehr dks in raids oder hero gruppen als zB. magier oder hexer.

fazit:
ist in ordnung soweit, ob jemand ein guter oder schlechter spieler ist hängt immer noch von der person und nicht der klasse ab. und wenn man ihn beherrscht ist der dk alles andere als eine 'noobklasse'.

nethersturm - PvE


----------



## B2Hell (13. Mai 2009)

Frage mich was ihr alle gegen den DK habt ?! Sicher gibt es welche wo die Klasse nicht gut spielen aber hat man das nicht bei allen anderen Klassen auch (schon viel erlebt in den letzten 4 jahren ).


----------



## niLsator (13. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ich glaube so etwas nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung.
> Wenn ich mit meinen Auto fahre, sehe ich nur Autos dieser Marke. Wenn ich mit meinen Schamanen spiele, sehe ich nur Schamanen.
> Das ist aber nichts Schlimmes, unser Gehirn funktioniert nun mal so.



klingt für viele evtl. nicht ganz logisch, aber genau so ist das.


----------



## Lintflas (13. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum sich soviele Leute diese Aso-Klasse spielen. Der DK ist sowas von kacke,
und passt meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht ins Spiel! Da würde ich jede andere Klasse lieber spielen, bevor ich 
so nen bekloppten DK erstelle!

Viel Spaß mit dieser Spacken-Klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. Mai 2009)

eindeutig zu viele DKs wobei ich denke und hoffe das die zahl sinken wird mit der zeit. Das Problem an Dks ist halt einfach das die meisten keine Ahnung haben wie man den spielt -.-". Naja dafür erlebt man häufig noch lustige/dumme Sachen was die so machen...


----------



## gOOvER (13. Mai 2009)

Es ist defiitiv so, das es zu viele DK's gibt. Ich persönlich habe für meine Gilde ein Inv Verbot verhängt und auch schon etliche aussortiert. Ebenso nehm ich nur einen DK im 10er und zwei im 25er Raid mit. 

Und was ich am schlimmste finde: Wer nen "IMBA" DK (siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hat, verlernt anscheind das lesen. Im Lfg Kommentar: "ein Heiler - KEINE DK's !!!" und innerhalb 5 min's hat man mind. 5 /w's, ausschlieslich von DK's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach die nervigste Klasse atm in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crimiee (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das sich diese epedimie lediglich auf die Scherbenwelt beschränkt. Im end-content sieht man sehr wenig DKs, besonders da ich nicht random spiele, laufen mir halt nur gilden dks übern weg.


----------



## lycanter (13. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ich glaube so etwas nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung.
> Wenn ich mit meinen Auto fahre, sehe ich nur Autos dieser Marke. Wenn ich mit meinen Schamanen spiele, sehe ich nur Schamanen.
> Das ist aber nichts Schlimmes, unser Gehirn funktioniert nun mal so.


Also wenn in einem BG von 10 Gegnern 7 DKs sind dann läuft definitiv was falsch und es hat dann nicht mit selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun. Das kommt nicht nur einmal vor, sondern laufend. DKs gibts zuviele, aber es soll halt jede/r spielen was ihr/ihm spass macht.
LG Lyc


----------



## zerks (13. Mai 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum sich soviele Leute diese Aso-Klasse spielen. Der DK ist sowas von kacke,
> und passt meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht ins Spiel! Da würde ich jede andere Klasse lieber spielen, bevor ich
> so nen bekloppten DK erstelle!
> 
> ...




Wenn ich sowas lese, grauts mir.

Genau das ist der Punkt warum WoW zu bestimmten zeiten keine lust macht. Derartige aussagen sind sowas von unreif, die hättest du dir sparen können. Wähle eine vernünftige ausdrucksweise, bei so einem Ton kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen was da vorm Bildschirm sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dk´s zuviele mmm den eindruck habe ich eigendlich nicht, eher zuviele von der oben beschriebenen art. Aber die lässt sich ja leider nicht weg Patchen.


----------



## Thewizard76 (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich einen DK dabei habe ist es meine Freundin mit ihrem Tank dk. Wir gehen andauernd hc´s.
Sie Tankt und ich heile als Druide.
Wenn wir dann Leute suchen für die Gruppe und es meldet sich ein DK als dd dann sage ich immer das wir schon einen haben.
Hatte sehr viele schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht und ausserdem will ich auch eine ausgewogene gruppe haben da klappt das meistens besser.


----------



## Rootii (13. Mai 2009)

zu viele dks ? o0
also ich spiel auf anetheron..wenn ich da mit meinem rouge im bg rumrenn nervt mich ganz sicher kein dk..
für mich sind es überwiegend die paladine die nerven..dk geht dahingegen echt noch find ich.

von daher find ich das mit lvl55+ nen dk auf dem selben server erstellen eig überflüssig.. ich mein pala kann sich auch jeder machen..lvln muss man eh.. ob nen anderen char bis lvl 55 oder eben pala von anfang an :s


----------



## Draicul (13. Mai 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum sich soviele Leute diese Aso-Klasse spielen. Der DK ist sowas von kacke,
> und passt meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht ins Spiel! Da würde ich jede andere Klasse lieber spielen, bevor ich
> so nen bekloppten DK erstelle!
> 
> ...




Wurde der Kleine mit seinem Gimp-Stoffi zu oft von den bösen Dks geärgert?


----------



## Draicul (13. Mai 2009)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Es ist defiitiv so, das es zu viele DK's gibt. Ich persönlich habe für meine Gilde ein Inv Verbot verhängt und auch schon etliche aussortiert. Ebenso nehm ich nur einen DK im 10er und zwei im 25er Raid mit.
> 
> Und was ich am schlimmste finde: Wer nen "IMBA" DK (siehe Sig
> 
> ...



Gayelfen Paladine sind 20000 mal schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proto41 (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits.
Zum einen JA, es gibt wirklich derzeit nach meinem geschmack zu viele DK's aufn den Servern.
Ich Selber Spiele auch einen Dk auf einem PVE Server (Lvl 80  Ulduar ready ).
Jedoch finde ich, dass eifach zu viele die ihre Klasse echt null spielen können.
Bestes Beispiel die netten Dk's die meinen Angriffskraft sockeln zu müssen oder Teilweise Tank und Dmg Eq anzulegen,
da sie ja Tanken und dmg machen könnten ....
Dk  ist eigentlich eine sehr schöne Klasse, sie ist wenn man den dreh einigermaßen raus hat gut spielbar und macht mit gutem equip/Skillung/Rota auch verhältnissmäßig viel schaden.
Und sie können auch gut die anderen Meeles supporten (Frost-Dk mit Icy-Talons 20% Meele-Haste).


----------



## biene maya (13. Mai 2009)

DK,Sonderzeichen im Namen,keine Gilde ist ungefähr das gleiche wie Lehrerin,Doppelname und geschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Als ich damals meinen DK erstellt habe, wusste ich dass sich jeder einen machen wird ... bissel antesten und so !

Aber dass es nach einem halben Jahr dann so viele gibt ... autsch


----------



## Orthes (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis sich das mit den DK´s wieder normalisiert hat, es ist wie mit den BE Pala´s, es werden weniger und wenn sind sie nur im BG, da sie noch nicht richtig generft worden sind. Das macht blizz schon noch ....

Ich spiele übrigens selbst einen DK, ist aber nicht mein Main, er macht halt spaß und rockt auch ordentlich.

Arxon (Dethecus)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezzanjin (13. Mai 2009)

Es ist wahrlich sehr nett so manche unqualifizierten Antworten, oder aussagen von irgendwelchen Kiddies zu lesen, das muss ich schon sagen.

Kann man sich doch langsam nicht mehr antun. DK sperre, nehme DK's ned mit oder nur bestimmte Menge.... blaaa

Natürlich, es gibt einige DK's, davon gibt es dutzende die nicht Spielen können, aber auch ein guter Teil von diesen kann gut/sehr gut spielen. Wenn man wirklich genaue Zahlen zur Hand hat, würde man wahrscheinlich auf einen ähnlichen Prozentsatz kommen der Spieler die ihren DK beherrschen, wie bei nahezu allen anderen Klassen auch.

Aber die pöhsen DK's sind ja sowas von verpöhnt weil sie so 'Imba' sind und schon mit 55 Anfangen, dazu bekommen sie auch noch unberechtigter Weise blaues Equip in den Ar... geschoben.. UND auch noch ein einzigartiges 100% Mount (Jaa, genau, flames on das es ja so hässlich ist) ..

Dafür bekamen damals die Hexer und Palas das 60% Mount innen Pobbes geblasen und der Dudu bekommt das 60% Flugmount reingeschoben... aber das 100% Mount ist ja sooo schlimm.

Aber naja, man kann sich ja ruhig weiter über den DK aufregen, was für eine schreckliche Klasse ist, wie ätzend zu spielen sie ist, wie langweilig und was nicht alles.

Nur wenn ich meine persönliche Meinung dazu noch gerade sagen kann; Ich finde dder DK ist eine wirklich äußerst interessant zu spielende Klasse. Rotationen kann man soweit vergessen, also haben sich die meisten, wenn auch nicht alle Makros erledigt. Entgegen so mancher Klasse die sich lange Zeit und auch jetzt noch mit Makros durch die Instanzen geprügelt hat. Hunter und Mages, bei Hexern würde ich es auch fast sagen, konnten bis zu WotLK *NUR* mit Makros auf Platz 1 der Dmg Liste kommen. Das würde bei einem DK niemals gehen. Aber er ist ja soooo langweilig.

Stellt sich mir zum schluss nur die Frage, ob jene die diese Klasse so verfluchen, sie als langweilig und sonst etwas bezeichnen sie nur einfach selber nicht spielen können.

In diesem Sinne
Rezzanjin


----------



## Gnarak (13. Mai 2009)

Der "Einsatz" mit Level 55 war der wohl gröbste Schnitzer überhaupt. Hätte man diese Klasse genau wie jeder Andere mit Level 1 anfangen lassen, müssten wir uns nicht mit dieser DK-Pest rumschlagen. Mit dem Tode von Arthas lösen sich dann alle DKs in heisse Luft auf ... oh ja: STIRB ARTHAS !!!!

Ich hoffe (aber glaub nicht dran) Blizzard lernt was draus und hört mit diesem Heldenklassenkram wieder auf (die kriegen doch ohnehin schon kein Balancing der Klassen mehr hin und es wird mit jeder zusätzlichen neuen sicher nicht besser).


----------



## Draicul (13. Mai 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Der "Einsatz" mit Level 55 war der wohl gröbste Schnitzer überhaupt. Hätte man diese Klasse genau wie jeder Andere mit Level 1 anfangen lassen, müssten wir uns nicht mit dieser DK-Pest rumschlagen. Mit dem Tode von Arthas lösen sich dann alle DKs in heisse Luft auf ... oh ja: STIRB ARTHAS !!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe (aber glaub nicht dran) Blizzard lernt was draus und hört mit diesem Heldenklassenkram wieder auf (die kriegen doch ohnehin schon kein Balancing der Klassen mehr hin und es wird mit jeder zusätzlichen neuen sicher nicht besser).




*Taschentuch reicht *


----------



## BlenD (13. Mai 2009)

Jo DKs gibts zau viele leider....

Aber in den Top Gilden werden sowieso nicht über 3-4 Dks aufgenommen und in rnd raids hat es sich mittlerweile auch eingependelt.

Im BG brauchen wir nicht drüber reden! Die imbaRoxxoor dk´s dir glauben mit ihrem grün-bau-2epixx equip nenn full T7,5 WL umhauen zu können*totlach*


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. Mai 2009)

Hier kann man lesen, was man im Spiel deutlich spürt.

Den Hass auf Todesritter.

Wie bei einem Fußballspiel - 20 Hooligans machen Putz - am nächsten Tag waren es alle Fußballfans im Stadion.

Die berühmten 1% Rocker (insider wissen, was ich meine)

Ein Amokläufer = alle CS Spieler /Computerfreaks sind gefährlich.

usw.

*Und ihr macht es auch !!!*

Ich wette 70 - 80 % der "DKs" (allein diese Kack-Mega-Coole Bezeichnung *würg*) können die Klasse gut spielen.

Die wissen wie man mit Tod und Verfall umzugehen hat, die pullen dem Tank nicht den Mob mit Todesgriff und können
auch mal Damagestop machen. 
Viel Hass wird auch der Todesgriff im PVP erzeugt haben. Der nervt auch wirklich. Aber auch Palas in ewig gefühlter
Angstblase, der tausend Jahre dauernde Stun des Schurken, die DOTs der Hexer usw.

Ich gehe nicht Random, würde ja als Todesritter nix bringen. Da es zu viele gibt und es solche "Sittenwächter" gibt, die
grundsätzlich keine Todesritter mitnehmen.

Aber immer wieder steht im SNG "keine DKs mehr" (liegt auch an der Menge - ist schon klar)

Und daher wird sich die Zahl der Todesritter bestimmt irgendwann reduzieren. Es sei denn, Blizz gibt ihm noch einen Heilbaum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem "mach dir auf jedem Realm deinen DK" - finde ich wirklich sinnfrei von Blizzard. 

Aber ich kann jedem Mr. Mimimi hier nur eines raten: macht euch erst mal einen DK und dann seht ihr mal die andere Seite

So imba ist er im PVP gar nicht, es sei denn der Gegner kann nix und an Equip rankommen - viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (13. Mai 2009)

Zu Viele Dk´s Das ich nicht Lache Muhaaa Wie Viele Leute daddeln den ein Pala?? oder ein dudu/ Bär?? Mehr als genug oder?? Also lasst es endlich sein dauert auf den Dk rumzuhacken oder auf andere klassen.Hackt Lieber auf die leute rum die zudumm sind ihren Char zuspielen oder solche Sinnfreien Threads zuerstellen.


----------



## monthy (13. Mai 2009)

Naja der negative Eindruck kommt halt daher, dass man scheinbar immer auf die falschen Dks trifft. Wenn einer schon bei invite rumheult , dass er das und das Item haben will, sonst kommt er nicht mit, nervt.

Klar gibt es auch gute DK Spieler, aber die sind random wirklich selten. Bei uns in der Gilde sind glaube ich 3 auf 80. Die beherschen meiner Meinung nach ihre Klasse. Aufgenommen werden keine mehr, da das Raidsetup somit voll ist.

Naja jedem das seine. Nur wie gesagt, der erste Eindruck ist meistens entscheidend.

Mfg


----------



## _Gringo_ (13. Mai 2009)

Da kann man mal sehen in was für Gilden ihr spielt.
Bei uns gibts genau drei DKS, zwei DDS und ein Tank, wovon jedoch nur meistens nur zwei dabei sind.
Dafür aber dann mal 4-5 Warlocks oder 5 Palas oder 5 Hunters oder 5 Krieger. 

Es ist ein reines subjektives Empfinden nur noch Todesritter rumalufen zu sehen da ein Gro von ihnen unholy spielt und mit aktiviertem Knochenschild und/oder Ghul durch die Gegend läuft. Klar fällt das auf.

Ich bin, obwohl mein Main DK ist ( ja flamed mich) der Meinung man müsste mindestens einen 80er haben und den DK mit erfolgen wie z.B. Heroerfolgen freischalten. Es geht nicht darum daß es zu viele sind, (denn das wird sich mit der Zeit von allein regulieren) sondern um den Skill btw die noskiller die unsere Klasse kaputt machen und der wir unseren Ruf zu verdanken haben.

Des weiteren möchte ich noch etwas zu"dkfaceroller" oder ein dk braucht kein Skill sagen!
Es gibt einen schönen Spruch: Easy to play, hard to master, und der trifft auf so ziemlich jede Klasse in diesem Spiel zu!


----------



## mk77 (13. Mai 2009)

vorerst, spiele einen feral/heal dudu und einen DK (twink: priest, schami)

finde den dk gelungen, früher war er op, aber seit dem patch is der unterschied nicht mehr so gravierent.
Er macht Spaß zum spielen und warum mit dem dk aufhören wenn er spaß macht?

Es gibt zZ. nicht mehr oder weniger dk´s als zb. palas. Wer den DK auf 80 gespielt hat und einige heros hintersich hat, kann den dk spielen und nein, er ist keine 1 Tasten char. Mag sein das viele ihn nicht oder schlecht spielen können, doch es is noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Wenn ich selber mit nem DK Kolleggen in ner ini bin und der macht einiges falsch, was man an der dps sehen kann oder was auch immer, kick ich den net, sondern bemüh mich den typen mitzuziehen und nach der ini erklär ich dem etwas und geb ihm einige tipps, das endlich der flame gegen den dk aufhört

naja, ich bin ein freund ALLER Klassen, egal ob der Mensch dahinter in spielen kann oder nicht. Es soll nur denjenigen Spaß machen und das ist wichtig.

Ende


----------



## Slavery (13. Mai 2009)

Ein einziger DK wäre schon zu viel.

Ich hab ne natürliche Abneigung gegen DK´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (13. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Es gibt genug andere Klassen, wenn dir deine alte stinkt, kannst ja aus denen auswählen.
> Warum dann den DK?



Weil der auf 55 startet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Also mein Main ist ein DK (Mug´Lol - Horde). Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass es zwar echt viele Dks gibt, was manchmal dazu führt, dass obwohl noch ein DD für ne hero gesucht wird, dann der Spruch kommt, ne sry keine Dks mehr. Sicher ist das ärgerlich, nur sagen wirs mal so: Wäre ja das gleich zu sagen, dass es soooo viele Palas, Hunter, Schamis, gibt. Sicher gibt es von jeder Klasse viele, ist auch gut so.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir einen Stammplatz in unserer Raidgilde erkämpft, und darum habe ich keine Probleme damit.  Früher warens halt die Palas auf denen rumgehackt wurde, heut sinds halt die DKs.

Ach ja: Wieso zum Teufel sollte Blizz Dks wieder einstampfen? Sowas verstehe ich sowieso nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. man lese meine Sig, dann hat sich alles erledigt.


----------



## meckermize (13. Mai 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Es gibt leider zu viele, die Ihre Todesritter nicht spielen können und sehr unreif in Sachen verbaler Kommunikation sind. Darum wird der Ruf des Dk´s in den Dreck gezogen




Da geb ich dir recht ....
Ist doch nicht anders als beim Jäger....
@ (DEW)Lyrre > Der beste Weg um die DK-Flut einzudämmen: Nirgends mit hinnehmen?
Ich persönlich finde das aber zum Kotzen echt, war es nicht damals auch so mit den schamis bei der allinz und den palas bei der Horde....da sind auf einmal auch nur noch schamis bei uns rumgerannt.....das mit den DK´s wird sich wieder legen, ganz sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es passt so wie es ist!

Nur weil ich einen DK habe vernachlässige ich keinesfalls meinen Pala und auch mein Hexer wird noch regelmäßig ausgepackt :-))

In Nordend finde ic sind die Klassen die man antrifft sehr ausgewogen, nur Schurken seheich sehr wenige in letzter zeit.

It's just a game!


----------



## _Gringo_ (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ach ja: Wieso zum Teufel sollte Blizz Dks wieder einstampfen? Sowas verstehe ich sowieso nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Blizzard sich immer der Masse der Whiner beugt!
Der der am lautesten Mimimi schreit hat Recht!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich so etwas lese wie: "Natürliche Abneigung gegen DKs" oder "Hasse ich oder mag ich einfach nicht", denke ich dass diese Äusserungen, solange sie ohne nähere Begründung abgegeben werden, purer SCWACHFUG sind ! Und richtig ärgerlich wird es, wenn ich so etwas lese wie: "Ich lade Dks in keine Gruppe ein, weil ich sie nicht mag" ... wie unterirdisch dämlich muss man sein, um so etwas von sich zu geben. 

Alleine schon diese dämliche Umfrage wieder - um es mal in der WoW "Umgangssprache" auszudrücken .. Epic Fail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (13. Mai 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein eher Dk-feindlicher Spieler, ich mag die nicht, ihr fragt wieso? tja es ist einfach so....
> 
> und ja Dk´s sind überall, in jeder gruppe und raid(letzter tw schlachtzug 17dk´s-.-) und Blizzard hätte die Einschränkung beibehalten sollen! nur auf dem server einen dk wo man selbst einen char auf 55+ hat!
> 
> ...



Dann sieh dir meine Todesritterin an =)

Ich finds auch schade, dass DK (obwohl Heldenklasse) doch nicht mehr das sind, was Blizz uns versprochen hat
ausserdem hatten die andere Bewegungen, wenn man stehen blieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf dem Testserver war das so jedenfalls
dann hiess es, es gibt neue Tänze -.- nix davon gesehen


----------



## Luxark (13. Mai 2009)

Auman immer die gleiche Leier. 
Mal wird der Pala zerrissen, wenns der nicht ist der Hunter, und dann kommt der DK dran. Zwischendurch auch mal eine andere Klasse wenn Blizzard es zu gut gemeint hat. 
Das ganze rotiert mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit. 
Ich hab mit einem Pala angefangen, dann einen Mage und bin nun überzeugter DK'ler.
In jeder Klasse gibt es gute, weniger gute und auch schlechte Mitstreiter. Ist mir aber Latte, ich spiele aus Spass an der Sache, und nicht um in Rekordzeiten hinter geilen Items her zu jagen. Wipes in einer Randomgroup aufgrund Fehlverhalten bringen mich nicht aus der Ruhe, sie gehören einfach dazu. 
Ich stöbere öfter in den Foren und ich habe den Eindruck das viele mit der ersten Sekunde ihren Char perfekt beherrschten, die ersten Worte im Säuglingsalter waren wohl Hitcap und MaxDPS.
Jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung und bereichern das Spiel. Mal gespannt welches Aufheulen durch die Community geht wenn die nächste sogenannte Heldenklasse implementiert wird.


----------



## Manson187 (13. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Wurde der Kleine mit seinem Gimp-Stoffi zu oft von den bösen Dks geärgert?



Das meinst ja wohl nicht ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel 80er Mage und Hexer sowohl im PvE udn noch viel mehr im PvP bin ich der,der die DKs abzieht,es sind wohl eher Rogues usw die Probleme mit DKs haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ne hero grp zusammenstell inv ich nie nen DK,mag die Bande einfach nicht,ist so!

Und,JA,es gibt viele DKs immo,aber auch genausoviele Palas,die klassischen Facerollklassen eben,das gibt sich wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neother (13. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen WoW Acc reaktiviert weil ich mal wieder Lust verspürte durch Azeroth zu wandeln. Schnell musste ich fest stellen das es scheinbar eine wahre DK-Epidemie gegeben hat. An jeder Ecke, in jeder Gruppe und in jeder Stadt rennen mir DK´s über den Weg. Manchmal hab ich sogar das Gefühl gehabt das ich nur noch DKs sehe. Und das nicht nur auf einem Server.
> 
> ...


Hm, okay ich oute mich nun ich bin ein DK und stelle Dir vor ich Tanke auch, seit der Talentbaumteilung, also kann ich mir doch Tank equip holen oder nicht??
Okay der DK is dann mein erster Char auf 80 (mom LVL78) aber is doch egal, ich könnte das gleiche über die Jäger oder Paladine sagen. Und wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist wo es DK (lvl 80) nit drauf hat dann laufe das nächste mal nicht mit ihm, ich sage immer:" Ich lerne noch!" Denn da ich auch erst seit kurzen WoW zocke is das alles noch nit so einfach.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich bin stolz auf meinen DK und zur info nebenher baue ich mir nen Dudu auf.. Und was sehe ich ganz viel in letzter Zeit? Dudus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Antwort frei zum Beschuss..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte schon Tank Palas gehabt die nicht Tanken konnten
Ich hatte schon Holy Priester gehabt die nicht heilen konnten
Ich hatte schon Jäger die einfach ihre Aggro nicht halten konnten
Ich hatte schon Hexer die nicht wussten was ein Seelenbrunnen ist
Ich hatte schon Magier mit vermurksten Skillungen
Ich hatte schon Schamanen die nicht ihre Totems rausgeholt haben
Ich hatte schon schon so vieles gesehn...
dass ich eigentlich Hass auf jede Klasse haben müsste

Aber die Char ist nur soviel gut wie die Person sie spielt.

Ich hatte schon gute Palas, Priester, Druiden, Krieger, Magier, 
Schamanen, Schurken, Hexer, Jäger und DKs

Warum soll ich DKs dann grundlos ablehnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab selber neben Bäumchen, meine DK-Lady und spiel sie sehr gerne...
und ich hab noch nie gehört, dass ich sie schlecht spiele ;P


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Manson187 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne hero grp zusammenstell inv ich nie nen DK,mag die Bande einfach nicht,ist so!



Ach du scheiße, wenn ich sowas schon lese, drehts mir den Magen um vor lauter Wut, auf so viel Dummheit. Was macht es wenn ein DK in der Hero gruppe ist? Ach ja das sind ja auch nur DDs. 

Sicher gibts wie bei jeder Klasse 3 Arten von Spielern: 
1. die echt guten, die ihre Klasse perfekt beherrschen,
2. die Leute die halt nicht so gut sind, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, "normalos" sozusagen
3. Leute die mit 80 noch mit grünen lv 75er Sachen rum laufen, und ihre Klasse einfach nicht spielen können.

Also bitte werft nicht immer alle gleich in einen Topf, nur weil ein paar DKs einfach nicht spielen können, heißt das noch lang nicht, dass jeder das nicht kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulose (13. Mai 2009)

wieder so ein flamethread


----------



## meckermize (13. Mai 2009)

@Manson187 ..... darum mache ich es jetzt immer so, suche mir die leute einfach selber raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manson187 (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Also bitte werft nicht immer alle gleich in einen Topf, nur weil ein paar DKs einfach nicht spielen können, heißt das noch lang nicht, dass jeder das nicht kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh mich nicht falsch,ein guter ingame Kumpel spielt sein DK auch mittlerweile als Main und er weiss Ihn zu handlen,was er für dmg drückt ist echt übel. Also ich weiss durchaus das´s gute DKs gibt und sie stark sind!

Dennoch mag ich die nicht und werd sie auch weiter ignoren. Sry wer sich deswegen angegriffen fühlt!


----------



## Fridl (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mein Pala spiele sehe ich im BG auch nur DK und PALAs obwohl dazu muss ich atm nciht mal pala spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja jeder depp hat ein DK als farme twink ==> ich level auch lieber 30 lvl weniger als der durchschnitt

DK's brauch nur den mit dem Kopf über die Tastur roll skill um schaden zu machen => großteils hab so viel skill wie big red hunter. x)

aber mitlerweile hat sich auf 80ig bereich eingebendelt was dk's betrifft

nur in der scherbewelt ist es krass 
lfg grp 3 dd's dk x) min in 1 grp


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

zu viele? nein, glaube nicht. denke die anzahl derer die nur rumprobieren und den 80ern unterscheidet sich auch deutlich.

das man nur einen pro server erstellen kann ist für mich unverständlich. was ist der grund dafür? (ich selbst spiele einen allianz-DK weil alle meine chars bei der allianz sind. hätte mich aber auch gefreut noch einen zweiten horden-DK erstellen zu können um auch dort mal nen großen char zu haben.)


----------



## Amitreus (13. Mai 2009)

Es gibt zu wenige....gute DK´s.
Leider viel viel Müll da draussen.
Es ist nicht das Problem ob ich die Klasse mag oder nicht. Ein DK fährt schon gut DMG, wo andere Klassen mit dem gleichen Equip in niederen Regionen rümdümpeln spielt sich der DK wie von selber.
Sobald es anspruchsvoller wird, versagen 90% der imbaroxxor typen. 

Könnte es sein das es ein Fehler war die Spieler auf 55 anfangen zu lassen, anstelle wie alle anderen bei lvl0?
Mag ja sein das die DK Spieler nicht genug Zeit haben sich an ihre Klasse zu gewöhnen, bzw. richtig lernen ihre Fähigkeiten zu benutzen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche mir für dieses Forum einen extra "Papierkorb" - Wo ich solche Threads wie diesen, einfach zusammenknüllen und über die Schultern mit einem Kopfschüttlen reinwerfen kann.


----------



## Kayzu (13. Mai 2009)

Die DK Flut wird auch wieder abnehmen.
Ich finde zum Beispiel Retri Palas in den BG´s um einiges nerviger als die DK´s.

Das mit den übermässig vielen DK´s liegt wohl daran, dass jeder nen DK Farmtwink hat.

Ich spiele im Moment nur noch DK-Tank und bin bei uns MT in Ulduar 25.
Normal Mode clear.
Hard Mode 3 Bosse down.

Was den Ruf der DK´s angeht. Es gibt gefühlte 90% aller DK´s die kein Plan haben.
Ohne LM geh ich schon nichtmal mehr in 10er Inis, weil in Zeiten des Dual Speccs jeder meint er müsste auf alles rollen.
Hatt mal so nen Fall mit nem Holy Pala. Der meinte, er könnte alles brauchen. Prot/Heal und Retri Sachen.

Zum Glück war ich LM. Bei uns gibts immer noch die goldene Regel. First need for second need und fertig.

Wem es nicht passt, der kann gern wieder aus der Gruppe gehen.


----------



## Asarion (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Wann hört endlich das Mimimi wegen der Todesritter auf? Es gibt in JEDER Klasse Heinis, die ihre Chars nicht spielen können. Ich habe Krieger erlebt, die mit Level 70 keine Ahnung vom Tanken hatten, Priester, die nicht richtig heilen konnten (aber Holy geskillt waren), Jäger mit miesem Schaden, Magier und Hexer, die nicht zurecht kamen, etc. Generell geht einem das Klassen-Mimimi langsam auf den Senkel. Mimimi, der DK ist zu imba. Mimimi, der Pala hat die Bubble an. Mimimi, Schurken haben ja Dauerstun. Mimimi,... Ständig lese ich sowas und meist liegt es an den Leuten selbst, weil sie entweder ihre eigene oder die andere Klasse nicht kennen.

Statt ständig zu meckern könntet ihr ihnen ja beibringen, wie man die Chars richtig spielt. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, sollte dann eben den Mund halten. Klar spielen viele Leute den DK, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben, aber das hatte jede Klasse mal und der DK ist nun mal verlockend, weil man sich dabei 55 Level sparen kann. Also hört auf ständig rumzujammern und bringt ihnen bei, ihre Chars (egal, welche Klasse) richtig zu handhaben. Könnt ihr nicht, weil ihr keinen DK habt? Wie könnt ihr dann mitreden? Irgendwie kann ich Theoretiker, die andere nachlabern oder irgendwo mal irgendwas gelesen haben nicht leiden. Selbst ausprobieren, auf 80 zocken und dann das eigene Wissen weitergeben. Nur das zählt. Ich habe es zu BC-Zeiten selten erlebt, das mal jemand einen Spieler auf Fehler hingewiesen hat und wie er es besser machen könnte. Meist war die Reaktion: "*lol* Noob!" *kick* Wirklich... ein sehr professionelles Verhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok, es gibt auch lernresistente Spieler, aber die sind in allen Klassen vorhanden. Diese sollte man dann eben aussortieren. Wer nach dem 25. Hinweis etwas nicht kapiert hat, wird es wohl nie kapieren. Nie vergessen: Hinter jedem Char steckt ein Spieler und nur, weil ihr eine KLASSE nicht abkönnt, verdammt nicht den Spieler dahinter. Und statt zu meckern "Mimimi, der kann seinen Char nicht spielen, mimimi" könntet ihr ja auch mal helfen und Tipps geben. Desweiteren: Weil ihr eine Klasse nicht abkönnt, nehmt nicht den anderen den Spielspaß, die diese Klasse mögen. Ich mag keine Untoten, Gnome und Orks, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen rumzuwhinen, das Blizz bitte alle Untoten, Gnome und Orks rauspatchen soll, nur weil ich die nicht leiden kann. Schurken sind meine absolute Haßklasse (nein, ich mache kein PvP). Mich zwingt niemand, diese Rassen bzw. diese Klasse zu spielen und ich finde, niemand hat das Recht anderen vorzuschreiben, was dieser zu spielen hat, nur weil man selbst es nicht mag.



CoHanni schrieb:


> -Need auf Tankequip obwohl DD


Mache ich auch als Frost-TR, weil man selbst als Tank recht ordentlich Schaden raushaut. Habe mir schon oft genug anhören müssen, wenn ich für eine Gruppe getankt (!) habe und dann auch auf Tank-Equip gewürfelt habe: "ey du spaken du bist dd würfel mir nicht mein zeug weg". Meist genau in dieser Schreibweise, oft noch garniert mit ein paar deftigen Rechtschreibfehlern à la "wek". Und ja... meist waren es Vergelter-Palas und Furor-/Waffen-Krieger, die gemosert haben. Da vergeht einem die Lust am Tanken.



CoHanni schrieb:


> -Zaubermacht und Int, das ist der Hit!


Ja, sowas habe ich auch schon gesehen. Peinlich. Finde es auch immer lustig, wenn man als "Noob" beschimpft wird, wenn man sie (auch, wenn man den Frost-TR spielt) darauf hinweist, das ein TR mit Int und Zaubermacht nichts anfangen kann. Ich achte hauptsächlich auf Stärke und Ausdauer als Tank... und natürlich auf Verteidigungswert, etc. damit der Heiler nicht soooo viel zu tun hat.



CoHanni schrieb:


> -und die Namensgebung ist auch der Hit! entweder ein entfernter Verwandter von Árthâs oder ein ganz pöser Déàthnîght!


Jetzt wirst du unfair! Was ist mit den ganzen anderen Klassen und deren teilweise arg bescheuerten Namen? Magiern mit den Namen Gândalf, Megamage, Imbamage, etc., Schurken mit den Namen Shadowrogue, Deathshadow, Ikillyafromback und diversen Falschschreibungen davon wie Schadowrouge, Hexern mit den Namen Darkwarlock, Killyawithdots, etc., Druiden, die Bäumchen, Bärchen, Kuschel oder ähnlich heißen und bei all diesen Namen noch Abwandlungen mit jeder Menge é. è, ê und ähnlichen Sonderzeichen. Gilt für die anderen Klassen natürlich auch. Noch bescheuerter sind solche Namen wie: Heilerdose, Knackwurst, Dödel, Bierdose, etc. Ich habe sogar schon einen Jäger mit dem Namen Pentium (dessen Tier Rechner hieß) und einen Paladin mit dem Namen Todesritter gesehen. Die Namenswahl ist generell (leider auch auf RP-Realms) teilweise enorm für den A...llerwertesten.



MadRedCap schrieb:


> Es gibt genug andere Klassen, wenn dir deine alte stinkt, kannst ja aus denen auswählen.
> Warum dann den DK?


Weil man den nicht von Level 1 an hochziehen muß. Da ich das schon mit 5 Chars (zwischen 60 und 70) gemacht hatte, war ich da ganz froh drum, das nicht noch mal machen zu müssen. Zudem wäre bei einer Klasse, die mal in Arthas Diensten gestanden hat, ein Beginn ab Level 1 absolut unlogisch, der "stellt" schließlich keine Anfänger als DK ein.



Gnarak schrieb:


> Der "Einsatz" mit Level 55 war der wohl gröbste Schnitzer überhaupt. Hätte man diese Klasse genau wie jeder Andere mit Level 1 anfangen lassen, müssten wir uns nicht mit dieser DK-Pest rumschlagen. Mit dem Tode von Arthas lösen sich dann alle DKs in heisse Luft auf ... oh ja: STIRB ARTHAS !!!!


Siehe oben... wäre absoluter Nonens. Nur weil DU die DK nicht magst sind sie noch lange keine Pest. Ich finde die DK eine gute Klasse und das nicht nur, weil ich selbst einen spiele (als Tank). Wie bei jeder anderen Klasse muß man ihn spielen können (was wie bei jeder Klasse viele nicht können). Früher wurde rumgejammert "Oooohhh, es gibt viel zuviele Jäger!", dann gab es zuviele Schamanen, dann zuviele Druiden (wo die im PvP richtig stark waren), dann zuviele Palas und jetzt halt viele DK. Fragt die DK doch mal, warum sie nicht ihre Mains spielen? Vielleicht haben sie keine Lust mehr für andere zu tanken oder zu heilen, weil viele auch recht undankbar sind (nicht alle, Gott sei dank) und die kleinsten Probleme auf den Heiler oder Tank schieben, obwohl Recount was anderes sagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die alte Regel "Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld. Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld. Stirbt der DD, ist er selbst schuld." interessiert viele nicht mehr. Ein Whipe ist schon einer zuviel und ausprobieren will eh keiner mehr selbst was. Wenn ein Instanzengang mal mehr als eine Stunde dauert (was früher ganz normal war und teilweise viel länger dauerte, man denke an BRT) -> Mimimi. Wenn mal jemand kein Full-Epic ist, der einen quasi durch die Ini zieht -> Mimimi. Es nervt langsam.

Ich hoffe, das ich meinen Tank-DK noch lange spielen kann und Blizzard nicht auf die Idee kommt, den wegen zuviel Mimimi rauszupatchen. Wenn sie es machen sollten, weil viele Mimimi gemacht haben, aber oft selbst ihre Chars nicht beherrschen, denke ich mir meinen Teil über die Community, stelle meine beiden Priester ad acta und krame meinen alten Jäger wieder raus.

Mag sein, das meine Worte etwas harsch klingen, aber mir ist aufgefallen, das zu 95% Leute über andere Klassen rumjammern (zuviel Schaden, zu hart zu knacken, etc.), die ihre Klassen selbst nicht spielen können und/oder von der anderen Klasse keine Ahnung haben. Wer dann im PvP verliert hat selbst schuld und darf nicht die Schuld beim anderen oder bei Blizzard suchen. Mir wäre es auch wurscht, wer in der Ini oder im Raid alles DK ist und wer nicht, solange die Ini anschließend clear ist und die Bosse im Staub liegen. Oder jammern da DD, weil DK ihnen "ihre" Plätze im Raid wegnehmen?

Nochmal zum DK: Ich kenne viele Tanks und Heiler, die sich einen DK als DD gemacht haben, weil sie keine Lust mehr hatten, ständig für die Gruppen als Sündenbock herzuhalten, wenn was schief läuft und oft nicht mal ein Danke und ein Tschüß zu hören/sehen bekamen, wenn man durch die Ini durch war. Vielleicht sollte sich die Community mal fragen, warum so ein chronischer Heiler- und Tankmangel herrscht? Ob das wohl am Umgangston liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Manson187 (13. Mai 2009)

Amitreus schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das es ein Fehler war die Spieler auf 55 anfangen zu lassen, anstelle wie alle anderen bei lvl0?
> Mag ja sein das die DK Spieler nicht genug Zeit haben sich an ihre Klasse zu gewöhnen, bzw. richtig lernen ihre Fähigkeiten zu benutzen.



DEFINITIV!!!

Dk sind wie ein verwöhntes Kleinkind,von Mama und Papa (Blizzard) behütet,schön verhätschelt (Gear in A.... geblasen bekommen) und keine Chance sich selbst irwie zu entfalten!!!

DKs als normale Klasse,wie alle anderen Handhaben und das "Problem" löst sich von sebst!


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Mai 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server schraubt sich die Anzahl der DK's merklich nach unten...

Vielen macht er wohl keinen Spass, sie können damit nicht umgehen oder verwenden ihn als reinen farmchar (sollte mein DK eigentlich werden, nu isser Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Manson187 schrieb:


> DEFINITIV!!!
> 
> Dk sind wie ein verwöhntes Kleinkind,von Mama und Papa (Blizzard) behütet,schön verhätschelt (Gear in A.... geblasen bekommen) und keine Chance sich selbst irwie zu entfalten!!!
> 
> DKs als normale Klasse,wie alle anderen Handhaben und das "Problem" löst sich von sebst!



Mensch jetzt kapiers doch endlich. Ein Todesritter ist keine normale Klasse. Todesritter waren vor ihrem Tod Helden und wurden dann halt von Arthas wiedererweckt. Meint Ihr Arthas würde für seine Streitmacht lvl 1 Leute wiederbeleben?  DKs sind halt ne Heldenklasse, aus basta.

Also wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

Löst bei den DK-Gegnern etwas denken Kopfschmerzen aus, oder warum wird so wenig
nachgedacht?


----------



## Syrras (13. Mai 2009)

Da ich zu denen gehöre die die alte Weltr nicht mehr sehen können, aber BC sehr gern zocken, würde ich mir mit der "heldenklasse" nen Lv55 Gutschein wünschen, für einen Twink.

DK farmt bei mir nur Leder und Steine...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temsus (13. Mai 2009)

Das Gute an den vielen DKs ist ganz klar das die Jäger ihren Ruf als Ninjlooter immer mehr verlieren. Ich warte noch auf den Tag an dem ein DK auf Stoff würfelt... 

Ist halt so wie damals bei Star Wars Galaxies erst wars ne richtig gutes Game und dann kamen die Jedis. Will jetzt nicht sagen das die Dks das Spiel kaputt machen. Aber es nervt schon machmal nur DKs zum rennen zu sehen. Das nimmt einwenig den Flere.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2009)

inzwischen hat sich die dkflut wieder gelegt...


----------



## Super PePe (13. Mai 2009)

Immer dieses "Gehetze"... bleibt doch einfach mal entspannt
ist wie wenn man jammert, dasz auf einmal jeder das neu handy XYZ hat, weil es nagelneu auf den Markt geschmissen wurde. Das legt sich wieder.
Ausserdem können 80%, die derzeit ein DK spielen, ihn eh nicht spielen und sind daher eher Opfer als ein ernstzunehmender Gegner.


edit:
" Es gibt in JEDER Klasse Heinis, die ihre Chars nicht spielen können. Ich habe Krieger erlebt, die mit Level 70 keine Ahnung vom Tanken hatten, Priester, die nicht richtig heilen konnten (aber Holy geskillt waren), Jäger mit miesem Schaden, Magier und Hexer, die nicht zurecht kamen, etc. Generell geht einem das Klassen-Mimimi langsam auf den Senkel. Mimimi, der DK ist zu imba. Mimimi, der Pala hat die Bubble an. Mimimi, Schurken haben ja Dauerstun. Mimimi,... Ständig lese ich sowas und meist liegt es an den Leuten selbst, weil sie entweder ihre eigene oder die andere Klasse nicht kennen."

auf den Punkt gebracht - vorallem der letzte Satz.


----------



## Manson187 (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Mensch jetzt kapiers doch endlich. Ein Todesritter ist keine normale Klasse. Todesritter waren vor ihrem Tod Helden und wurden dann halt von Arthas wiedererweckt. Meint Ihr Arthas würde für seine Streitmacht lvl 1 Leute wiederbeleben?  DKs sind halt ne Heldenklasse, aus basta.
> 
> Also wayne
> 
> ...




Sry wenn ich das so les,wird´s einfach nur lächerlich,das klingt wie aus dem Märchenbuch,fehlt nur noch Feenstaub und ein Einhorn und Deine Gute Nacht Geschichte ist fertig!


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

Manson187 schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich das so les,wird´s einfach nur lächerlich,das klingt wie aus dem Märchenbuch,fehlt nur noch Feenstaub und ein Einhorn und Deine Gute Nacht Geschichte ist fertig!




Was deiner Meinung ist World of Warcraft?????

Das REALLIFE?

WoW ist nichts mehr als Fantasy/Märchen und Blizzard kann
mit der Geschichte übrigens machen wie es ihnen lustig ist.


Omg -_-


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Was deiner Meinung ist World of Warcraft?????
> 
> Das REALLIFE?
> 
> ...



auf den Punkt gebracht. Was sind denn Star Wars, Herr der Ringe, etc.?? Fantasyfilme und WoW ist wie gesagt ein FANTASY Game. Bei deiner Denkweise Herr *Manson187 *dürfte es in WoW ja nicht mal Elfen und Zwerge geben, ist ja alles Märchenkram


----------



## Mysticcc (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch einen DK als Main, wenn auch als Tank....
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ich durchaus DKs gibt, die nicht spielen können und
gerne mal einem Tank die Mobs wegziehen....


..... und Hexer die zu schnell los-AE´n, Melees die nicht aus Voidzonen laufen etc etc....

Ich bin noch recht regelmäßig in Heroes unterwegs und nicht immer gildenintern...
... in Rnd - Grp bin ich meistens noch locker vor 1 -2 DDs..... wer ist denn da der Gimp?
Ihr sollte vielleicht nicht alles verallgemeinern.

Im Endcontent sieht man genauso viele Dks wie andere Klassen, tendenziell sogar eher
weniger... einige schreiben hier halt den letzten Müll :-)
Ich habe schon Jäger in Naxx25 gehabt, die nur 25 Punkte verskillt haben, weil sie sich
nicht sicher waren, wie sie skillen sollen.... deswegen sind nicht alle Jäger NOOBs.

Habe schon Hexer mit so schlechter Rota und Full Epic gehabt, die weniger Dmg gemacht
haben als mein 70èr Mage..... sind aber auch nicht alle GIMPs....

Diese Liste läßt sich endlos fortfühern. Es achten nur viele bei den Dks darauf, weil sie halt
neu sind. Das Maximum aus dem Charakter rausholen, unabhängig von der Klasse, schaffen
vielleicht 25% der Leute.... und die übrigen 75% sind nicht nur Dks :-)


----------



## Lorbas (13. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es schon sehr viele DKs auf meinem server (Arthas, PvP), aber das hat sich schon gelegt und geht hoffentlich noch weiter runter...

Aber ich persönlich bin aus rein egoistischen Motiven sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung von Blizz, Dks auf jedem Server zu ermöglichen: Ich wollte mit einem RL Freund zusammen spielen, der leider auf einem anderen Server war und bei der anderen Fraktion, was einen Transfer ausgeschlossen hat. 3.0.8 (?) hat mir nun ermöglicht, dort relativ fix einen Char auf 80 zu bringen, den DK nämlich. Da ich das hochziehen von Twinks ziemlich ermüdend finde, hätte ich das wahrscheinlich nie durchgezogen, hätte ich diese Möglichkeit nicht gehabt. Zumindest hätte ichs wohl nicht bis 80 durchgehalten oder ne halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht.

Dazu, dass 90% aller Dks angeblich Noobs (ich hasse das Wort in diesem Kontext, eigtl völlig sinnentfremdet oder nicht?) sein sollen kann ich nur eins sagen: Schaut euch die anderen Klassen an, da ist es unwesentlich besser! Als ich zu BC Zeiten Feral Druid gespielt hab, konnt ich mich z.T. auch nur über meine Klassenkollegen wundern. Und NEIN, nicht nur über die ach so imba Resto-Arena-fotm-"Dudus". Feral Druiden vor 3.0, die mit Mungo auf der Waffe rumliefen, Ich hab sogar eine 70er Eule gesehen, die mit einem epic Hammer aus ZG rumlief, der iwie son Effekt der beim Schlagen ausgelöst werden konnte ( a la 300 Frostschaden) rumlief. Als ich sie fragte, was sie mit dem Hammer wollte, da der ja einfach nur Crap für Eulen war, wurd sie total beleidigt und meinte, in ihrer Gilde hätten alle gemeint, dass das teil doch wohl "total cool" sei. Da waren GARANTIERT keine DKs dabei!

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Noobs gibts bei jeder Klasse, dass es beim Dk am meisten auffällt liegt wohl daran, dass man bei Dks aufgrund ihres Rufes besonders drauf achtet.

MfG Lorbas


----------



## Indriel (13. Mai 2009)

lol sorry aber das ist doch einfach nur laecherlich wie ihr euch hier alle aufregt xD ich mein erstens es ist ein SPIEL na klar kann und will man in einem Spiel seinen Spass haben und ich kann verstehen das man schon genervt sein kann von dieser DK Flutwelle aber mal ehrlich wenn ihr nix mit DK's zutun haben wollten dann koennt ihr ihnen auch gut aus dem weg gehen o_O is ja nich so als waere da ein Gesetzt mit Blizz das es in jeder/m Gruppe/Raid ein DK geben muss.
Also entspannt euch und geht den DK's entweder aus dem Weg oder (weil es eben nur ein Spiel is und ihr sicher mehr als nur einma in ne Ini geht) erfreut euch an deren Dummheit.

LG Indi


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen WoW Acc reaktiviert weil ich mal wieder Lust verspürte durch Azeroth zu wandeln. Schnell musste ich fest stellen das es scheinbar eine wahre DK-Epidemie gegeben hat. An jeder Ecke, in jeder Gruppe und in jeder Stadt rennen mir DK´s über den Weg. Manchmal hab ich sogar das Gefühl gehabt das ich nur noch DKs sehe. Und das nicht nur auf einem Server.
> 
> ...




Ein Respektvolles und höfliches "MIMIMI" L2P oder /wowquit

Der wievielte NERVT Thread mit dem Thema ist das? der 4711 te? Zumindest nah dran.


----------



## -Enkì- (13. Mai 2009)

schön langsam nervt dieses klassen geweine!
fast täglich werden solche wein threads eröffnet...
und ich gehe recht in der annahme das er großteil hier nicht mal weiss wie man einen dk richtig spielt.

ich selbst spiele auch einen dk seit anfang an. und ich spiele ihn als main... ja als main!
weil er viel spass macht und als dd und tank arbeiten kann je nachdem wie es benötigt wird...

habe mich lange mit dem dk befasst und mir meine skillungen und rotationen durch experimentieren selbst erarbeitet...
habe beide equips zusammen, raide ulduar und bin in den raids auf unserem server gerne gesehen.


----------



## Deleo (13. Mai 2009)

Als man als Alli einen Schami erstellen könnte,liefen auch nur Schamis und horde Palas rum.


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> schön langsam nervt dieses klassen geweine!
> fast täglich werden solche wein threads eröffnet...
> und ich gehe recht in der annahme das er großteil hier nicht mal weiss wie man einen dk richtig spielt.
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb versteh ich das nicht was hier teilweise in diesem Thread steht. Ich habe mir auch nen DK gemacht. Anfangs nur um mal ein bisschen zu experimentieren, aber mit der Zeit hat er mir so spaß gemacht, dass ich ihn jetzt als Main zock.

Und ja ich raide mit meiner Gilde auch derzeit Naxx 25er, bin in der Stammgrp bei allen Raids dabei, hab noch nie gehört, dass ich nicht spielen kann, und warum? Weil ich micht mit dieser Klasse intensiv befasst hab und es auch immer noch tue.


----------



## Destilatus (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe auch einen DK angezockt weil endlich wieder WoW. Ich fande die Q´s fürn DK übel nice usw aber der Char an sich gefällt mir nicht (bin einer guter 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, -> 3 !!!!! Schurke xD) 

Aber ich find es sind nicht zu viele. Auser im BG. Also wenn du da mitn 59 DK reingehst ist deine GRP nur DK´S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist schon ziemlich sinnlos. Naja... 

fjdn find ichs eigendlich guddi so. Passt schon ... und die Namen? hmm naja ^^ nc nc


----------



## Nania (13. Mai 2009)

Bei mir (Eredar) gibt es auf beiden Seiten wirklich viele Todesritter, allerdings nicht so viele, dass man immer und überall einem über den Weg läuft. 

Viele testen die Klasse auch nur an und spielen dann aber ihren Mainchar weiter. 

Ich warte ab, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.


----------



## zenturionzi (13. Mai 2009)

ich Spiele auf nem PVP Server da natze ich se alle um von der Horde die DK ob low oder high weil gegen meinen pala haben die eh no chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berntenet (13. Mai 2009)

hallo^^
mein Mainchar is eine Lasereule und habe nach erreichen des lvl 80
meinen dk auf 80 hochgespielt^^soviel vorweg!
1.Dk spielen macht saumässig spass!
2.isn klasse lückenfüller wenn man kein bock auf sein mainchar hat^^

So und nu zu den ganzen heulsusen^^
Ihr seit doch selber schuld das es so viele Pappköppe unter den Dk´s gibt denn als lückenfüller werden sie gerne genommen wenn denn kein anderer zur verfügung steht!!zb lass uns ma ne schnelle ini machen^^

falls ihr das noch nich mitbekommen habt hat man die möglichkeit mittels betrachten sich das equipt anzuschauen^^
wer dennoch einen grünen mit in die heroische ini nimmt ist selber schuld^^

Merken tut man das recht fix ob einer was taucht oder nicht^^zur not muss man den jenigwelchen kicken^^noch sone klasse erfindung von blizzard^^

Ich hab ehr das gefühl das sich viele pvpler angepisst fühlen da der Dk sich recht gut im pvp-bereich macht
auch wenn man denn nich imba spielt so wie ich^^

wär feller finded gann se behalden^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so hab mein helm auf viel spass beim meckern^^


----------



## Draicul (13. Mai 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> ich Spiele auf nem PVP Server da natze ich se alle um von der Horde die DK ob low oder high weil gegen meinen pala haben die eh no chance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Aber irgendwie will ich dir nicht so richtig glauben ...Glaube du bist eher der Typ, der sich mit level 80 von 70ern umnatzen lässt


----------



## Slavery (13. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Aber irgendwie will ich dir nicht so richtig glauben ...Glaube du bist eher der Typ, der sich mit level 80 von 70ern umnatzen lässt



Das Gefühl hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draicul (13. Mai 2009)

Blizzard soll dem Todesritter einfach einen Heilbaum geben und dann braucht kein Kind mehr zu weinen , dass sie ja so sch... sind und sie keine Dks mehr mit nehmen wollen , denn dann gründen wir Dks nur noch Gruppen und schliessen die ganzen anderen Spatenklassen einfach mal aus


----------



## Loredanus (13. Mai 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein eher Dk-feindlicher Spieler, ich mag die nicht, ihr fragt wieso? tja es ist einfach so....
> 
> und ja Dk´s sind überall, in jeder gruppe und raid(letzter tw schlachtzug 17dk´s-.-) und Blizzard hätte die Einschränkung beibehalten sollen! nur auf dem server einen dk wo man selbst einen char auf 55+ hat!
> 
> ...




Mit der Einführung des Dualspeccs kann ein DK Anspruch auf Tankequip erheben, das gleiche macht ja wohl auch jeder Tank, wenn er in zweiter Skillung DD ist. Davon mal abgesehen, dass man sich vorher absprechen kann, mir fällt es in Naxx und Naxx hero schon oft auf, dass man das Zeugs einfach nur noch entzaubert, weil es kaum noch jemad braucht.
Des weiteren kann man Sachen auch ankündigen was locked ist, wie es z.B. auf meinem rp-pve-twinkserver der Fall ist oder allgemein schlicht absprechen, wer was in etwa möchte. 

Bezüglich Zaubermacht, mmh an für sich ist mir das nur einmal begegnet, dann kann man aber die Leute freundlich drauf hinweisen, dass es wenig Sinn macht, Zauberdurchschlag ist im PvP äusserst nützlich - das nur so am Rande.

Naja, wenn man danach gehen würde, finde ich es auch amüsant zu lesen, wenn ein Tank Haudruff heisst oder ein Mage Skullhead...also Namensgebung sollte man da mal aussen vor lassen.

Mittlerweile vermute ich du lebst hinterm Mond, der DK ist mittlerweile eine starke Bereicherung.


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Blizzard soll dem Todesritter einfach einen Heilbaum geben und dann braucht kein Kind mehr zu weinen , dass sie ja so sch... sind und sie keine Dks mehr mit nehmen wollen , denn dann gründen wir Dks nur noch Gruppen und schliessen die ganzen anderen Spatenklassen einfach mal aus



Das ist echt mal ne gute Idee. Dann gehen 25 DKs Naxx hero. Das wäre auf jeden Fall mal ne lustige Idee. Und Blizz kann es ja mal so hinbiegen, dass es auch ein Paar frühere Priester, Druiden und Schamis gibt die jetzt Todesritter sind.

Beste Idee des Tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (13. Mai 2009)

Ist mir völlig schnuppe ob es mehr DKs gibt oder nicht. 

Ist doch eigentlich normal... es kam etwas neues und alle wollten es probieren, einige sind bei geblieben und andere nicht. Zudem macht es den Serverwechsel extrem einfach - man kann schliesslich nur mit dem DK auf 55 (58 nach Startsequenz wegen mir) beginnen.

Das Argument, DKs können nicht spielen zieht irgendwie nicht so richtig... die Spieler könnten jede andere Klasse dann ebenfalls nicht richtig spielen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Mit Patch 4.0 wird die dann eingeführte Klasse vorherrschen... was wieder zu tausenden flames führen wird. *Heul, die neue Klasse ist total imba roxxor op und alle dummen Kiddies ohne Anstand zocken den plötzlich.* Muuuh. 

Entspannt euch einfach, erfreut euch an eurer "Lieblingsklasse" und lasst allen anderen die Möglichtkeit ihre eigene "Lieblingsklasse" zu spielen ohne sie gleich zu verdammen und in Schubladen zu verpacken.


----------



## Rygel (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Mensch jetzt kapiers doch endlich. Ein Todesritter ist keine normale Klasse.



nein, dass stimmt so nicht. ich empfehle dir mal einen zu erstellen und ein paar lvl aus dem startgebiet heraus zu leveln. du wirst schnell merken, dass du schneller als andere klassen voran kommst und auch gruppen- und elite-Q recht einfach solo erledigen kannst. ich glaube schon, dass der DK bewusst etwas "imbarer" ist als die anderen klassen ...warum auch immer!?


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> nein, dass stimmt so nicht. ich empfehle dir mal einen zu erstellen und ein paar lvl aus dem startgebiet heraus zu leveln. du wirst schnell merken, dass du schneller als andere klassen voran kommst und auch gruppen- und elite-Q recht einfach solo erledigen kannst. ich glaube schon, dass der DK bewusst etwas "imbarer" ist als die anderen klassen ...warum auch immer!?



du hast diesen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Ein DK ist wie gesagt keine normale Klasse, weil eben Heldenklasse. Imbarer deshalb, weil es einfach keine normalen 08-15 Hunter oÄ sind, sondern die "Eliteeinheit" vom Lichking.


----------



## Crackmack (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde auf meinem Server (Frostmourne EU-PvP) gibt es eher zu viele Schamanen 

z.B. Heute in Archavon 25 6 Schamanen aber dafür kein einziger DK.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Mai 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> die meisten Gründe, die hier fallen werden, wieso jemand dk´s nicht mag, wird sein
> 
> -Need auf Tankequip obwohl DD



Ich hab zuletzt mit meinem DK twink (den ich main specc auch auf tank spielen will) vf hero getankt.
Die tank hose is beim endboss gedropped.
Was ist passiert? (ich denke das verdanken wir jetzt wohl dual specc)
Der heal pala hat sie mir weggerollt, der er meinte sein 2nd specc sei tank ...


----------



## Namir (13. Mai 2009)

Die meisten DK's die mir begegnen sind Twinks von Spielern, die einfach mal einen Tank haben wollten aber nicht gleich 79 Level machen wollten.
Geht mir ähnlich, nur wurde der DK zu meinem Main.
Ich find's zwar schade, dass der DK generft wurde, aber ehrlich gesagt war es höchste Zeit. Ich meine, wenn man Flickwerk im 10er als MT solo wegheilen kann und Hdz4 timed schon fast ganz ohne Heiler schafft ... naja, nicht gerade das, was ich balanced nenne.

Ich glaube einfach, dass sehr viele einen DK als zweiten oder dritten 80er haben und das dann die Menge ausmacht. Wenn man bloss die Mains anschaut ist es wahrscheinlich ausgeglichener.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe diese Themen, weil sie so schön dämlich sind.

Jeder einzelne von euch Spielern kann das Spiel doch so spielen, wie er will. Oder habt ihr wirklich das Gefühl euch wird etwas vorgesetzt? Du willst keine DKs im Raid? Schön, dann sei Raidleader und lade keine ein. (das gleiche funktioniert mit Gruppen auch total super)
Du bist der Meinung, dass nur Gimps diese Klasse spielen? Gut, dann sei froh, dass du diese Leute im PVP problemlos umnuken kannst. Oder dass du beim Damage-Schwanz-Vergleich grundsätzlich vor dieser Pflaume bist. 
Du wirst wütend, wenn ein DK dir deine Platte weglootet? Das ist nunmal in einer Gruppe so, stell dir mal vor wie es bei Schmuckitems mit Zaubermacht zugeht: Magier vs. Hexer vs. Priester vs. Paladin vs. Schamane vs. Druide (hab ich wen vergessen) Ja, ist wirklich total assozial, wenn DREI Klassen Platte tragen dürfen, mein Gott Blizzard: was habt ihr uns nur angetan?
Es rennen dir zu viele DKs beim Leveln über den Weg? Sei doch froh, sonst würdest du gar keine Klasse mehr finden, mit der du unter WotLK Content spielen könntest.
Du wirst zu oft von DKs von der gegnerischen Fraktion getötet? Hm, du befindest dich auf einem PVP-Realm, das ist so gedacht, dass man mit den anderen im Krieg ist. (weisste Krieg - War - schau dir mal an wie das Spiel heisst)
Du bist der Meinung, dass der DK auch vom 08/15 Noob gespielt viel zu overpowered ist? Unter 80 würd ich dir recht geben, auf 80 aber nicht, vielleicht spielst DU deine Klasse nicht richtig, schon mal daran gedacht?

Welche Klasse ist eigentlich so überkompliziert, dass nur elitäre Superhirne die spielen können während 99% aller Schurken und Hunter grundsätzlich keinen Peil haben? Ich spiele jede Klasse bis auf den Paladin, warum? Weil mich der nicht interessiert, deswegen finde ich ihn aber nicht blöde. Von mir aus kann der auch erster beim tanken/heilen/schadenausteilen sein, ist mir absolut latte. 

Der DK hat doch einen riesen Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen: er ist ab 55 verfügbar und ist in meinen Augen sauschnell zu leveln. Wie oft lernt man andere WoW Spieler im RL kennen mit denen man gerne zusammen spielen will? Wie oft sind die auf dem gleichen Server? Mit dem DK erstellst du dir dort nen Char mit dem du relativ schnell aufschliessen kannst, ist doch super. 

Ausserdem: mit dem DK kannst du solo Herausforderungen auch mit etwas schlechterem Gear angehen, welche du mit anderen Klassen oft erst nach sehr langem Raidlooten und Top-Gear angehen könntest. Diesen Vorteil kann JEDER wahrnehmen, also freut euch doch darüber.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Mai 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> mimimimi lese ich in diesem thread fast nur ey leute ich spiele auch nen dk aber nit weil er angeblich zustark is sondern aus spass und weil mir meine alte klasse langsam stinkt findet euch damit ab das es den dk nun gibt und nun RUHE!!!!!
> 
> .......
> 
> ...




Das war der normale geistige Horizont eines Dks Spielers der seinen Char sicherlich nich beherrscht. 

btw. Ja es gibt zuviele Dks und noch mehr die meinen weil sie Platte tragen können, könnten sie auch tanken DD sein Und der Brüller "Heilen" Also können die wenigsten Ihren Dk spielen ^^ .. Meine Mainskillung -> Heiler.. Und Ich hasse es Dks zu heilen.. Geht das nur mir so ? ^^


----------



## mmm79 (13. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Themen, weil sie so schön dämlich sind.


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und sie sind so unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das war der normale geistige Horizont eines Dks Spielers der seinen Char sicherlich nich beherrscht.
> 
> btw. Ja es gibt zuviele Dks und noch mehr die meinen weil sie Platte tragen können, könnten sie auch tanken DD sein Und der Brüller "Heilen" Also können die wenigsten Ihren Dk spielen ^^ .. Meine Mainskillung -> Heiler.. Und Ich hasse es Dks zu heilen.. Geht das nur mir so ? ^^




Hehe, was du da für komisches Zeug verzapfst. Es geht nicht darum, dass der DK ein heiler ist, ein DK kann sich aber in vielen Sitautionen und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ziemlich gut selber heilen.
Leider stellst du dir selber ein Armutszeugnis mit deinem Beitrag aus. Der DK Tank ist sicherlich der am schwersten zu heilende Tank - weil der Schaden auf ihn nicht so gleichmäßig ist wie bei anderen Tanks. Das ist eine Herausforderung für jeden Heiler, wenn man nu aber Herausforderungen nicht mag ist das schon eine passende Aussage.

Und btw: worauf genau gründet diese Feststellung: 
...sie auch tanken DD sein Und der Brüller "Heilen" Also können die wenigsten Ihren Dk spielen...

Kapiere ich nicht was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat...


----------



## Gul (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir nach dem Patch auch direkt einen DK erstellt: Erstens aus Neugier, weil ich zumindest jede Klasse mal gespielt haben will, zweitens wegen der sehr gut gemachten Startquestreihen und Story. Mittlerweile auf Level 80 gespielt und jetzt? Jetzt spiel ich meinen eigentlichen Main (Priester) weiter, weil ich seit dualspec das Heilen wieder entdeckt hab und es mir deutlich mehr Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass es zuviele sind (PvE). Es ist aber auf jeden Fall weniger geworden. Wie schon gesagt wurde: alle wollen ihn ausprobieren, manche sind beim DK als main geblieben und manche nicht. Mich stört es eigentlich nicht, wieviele DKs ich in einer Random Gruppe habe.

@Nighttauren_Dun:
Kommt drauf an ob sie tanken können oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten eigentlich kein Problem, aber ich kann nur für nicht heroische Instanzen sprechen.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Temsus schrieb:


> Das Gute an den vielen DKs ist ganz klar das die Jäger ihren Ruf als Ninjlooter immer mehr verlieren. Ich warte noch auf den Tag an dem ein DK auf Stoff würfelt...
> 
> Ist halt so wie damals bei Star Wars Galaxies erst wars ne richtig gutes Game und dann kamen die Jedis. Will jetzt nicht sagen das die Dks das Spiel kaputt machen. Aber es nervt schon machmal nur DKs zum rennen zu sehen. Das nimmt einwenig den Flere.




Haha, grad erst gelesen, wie geil ist das denn?

Ist natürlich richtig mies von den SWG Machern so ne komische Klasse wie den Jedi einzuführen, hat dir das auch deinen "Flere" genommen? Und wenn du "Flere" aussprichst, verschluckst du das E am Ende oder nicht?

Hach, diese Franzosen...


----------



## noizycat (13. Mai 2009)

Zu viele DKs? Na ich weiss nicht ... evl. in der Scherbenwelt, wo sie halt hochgelevelt werden ... aber sonst?

Ich sehe auf 80 (zumindest gefühlt) mehr Palas, und Druiden. Besonders Heildruiden. Nicht, dass ich was gegen die hätte, ich liebe die Bäumchen, aber neulich in nem 25er Raid mit 9 Druiden ... wtf? DKs waren da übrigens nur 2 dabei ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mokito (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mir (als er rauskam) auch einen erstellt. Nicht um abzuroXXorn sondern weil mir die Story dahinter gefiel. 
Das der nun so abging konnte ja keiner ahnen.
Aber es passt doch wunderbar ins Umfeld von 

altaaaa welche Skillung macht den meisten schaden
alta du bistn n Gimp

usw.


Alle Vorurteile die man sich vorstellen kann, treffen auf den Dk zu 80% zu.
Leider spiele ich meinen immer noch und bin froh das ich eine Stammgruppe habe. Denn je länger der Dk auf der welt ist, umso schlechter wird sein Ruf


----------



## Starkwurst (13. Mai 2009)

kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind viele todesritter tauren? solche sind es nämlich die mich immer beim questen killn :/


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiele selber einen DK auf Dun Morogh und finde nicht dass es jetzt über viele gibt... ich hab mim dk angefangen weil man mage langweilig wurde und der dk gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## Gast20180212 (13. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,
nun ich spiele auf einem pvp server,
und muss sagen in hülle und fülle dks.
als die klasse neu war fragte ich mich echt wo die anderen klassen geblieben sind weil
echt fast jeder einen dk spielte...man denkt das legt sich aber nein..
ich hab nichts ggn sie ich find es nur schade das die meißten dann den tank
tree übersehen und es somit soviele dd dks gibt.
aber jedem das seine.

was ich prakisch jedoch finde ist das man einen dk
auf jedem server erstellen kann.
(ich weiss nicht,ist das sobald man einen 55er hatte oder geh das auch so schon? man weiss ja nie bei blizz^^)
als farmchar ist er ganz praktisch.


----------



## mijasma (13. Mai 2009)

die übliche disskusion über dass wer seine klasse beherscht  blablabla ist doch hier vollkommen überflüssig, es gibt einfach zu viele dk und ich glaub auch nicht das sich das ändert.

denn wer auf einem andern server einen char anfängt nimmt der einfachheit halber halt eine dk denn man nicht bei lvl1 sondern bei lvl55 anfangen kann mit der eingebauten quest reihe bei lvl58 mit blauem equit. wer macht sich da schon die mühe eine ander klasse bei 1 anzufangen.

ansonsten ist der dk schon ok mann sollte einfach nur einen pro anderem lvl 55er char auf demselben server beginnen dürfen. macht man einen auf nem andern server wo man keinen 55er char hat muss man auch mit dem dk bei lvl1 anfangen oder kann halt keine erstellen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Hehe, was du da für komisches Zeug verzapfst. Es geht nicht darum, dass der DK ein heiler ist, ein DK kann sich aber in vielen Sitautionen und bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ziemlich gut selber heilen.
> Leider stellst du dir selber ein Armutszeugnis mit deinem Beitrag aus. Der DK Tank ist sicherlich der am schwersten zu heilende Tank - weil der Schaden auf ihn nicht so gleichmäßig ist wie bei anderen Tanks. Das ist eine Herausforderung für jeden Heiler, wenn man nu aber Herausforderungen nicht mag ist das schon eine passende Aussage.
> 
> Und btw: worauf genau gründet diese Feststellung:
> ...



Kleines Beispiel gefällig das mir ein Dk sagen wollte das er heilen kann ? 

Ich hab nen Jäger der mußte Bw (Bollwerk falls du Bw nicht kennst) 4 Dks und ich als kleiner Jäger. Als Ich fragte "Wer heilt denn ??" Meldet sich Dk : XYZ _Ich heile !_ 

Auf meine Frage wie er das macht sagte er einfach "Los Leute ich hab keine Zeit" Ich hab mir gedacht .. Ok Ich hab eh langweile scheiß auf Reppkosten den Spaß gönn Ich mir jetzt. Erste Trashgrp und welch wunder. Der "Tank" fiel um.. Hach wie schön das die Bewegungslegastheniker zu langsam waren um die Ini zu verlassen. Totstellen ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf meinen Kommentar "Wieso ist der Tank umgefallen bei so nem Imba heiler ?" kam "Du wurdest aus der Gruppe entfernt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub mir ich bin mir nicht zuschade um komische Dinge zu heilen .. Mit Drei heiler, 12 DDs Satahrion, Zwei Tanks(25er) aber wenn Ich nen Dk frage "Bist du Critimmun und Ich werde gefragt "Was ist Kritimmun ??" ... Soll man da noch was dazu sagen ? ^^


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Zu viele DKs? Ja stimmt, als WotLK raus kam, gab es auf einmal total viele von denen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, als ich mal diesen neuen Kontinent nach Release anschauen wollte, da war der echt totaaal überlaufen. Überall waren Spieler, man konnte kaum mal ne Quest ungestört zu Ende bringen, hätte Blizzard da nicht einfach 200 neue Kontinente einfügen können? Oder gleich 1000? Ich verstehe manchmal nicht, was sich diese Entwickler dabei denken. 
Vielleicht stecken auch die Freimaurer dahinter. Ihr wisst nicht wer die sind? Wird der Hauptberuf der neuen Heldenklasse sein, die nächsten Mittwoch aufgespielt wird. Der Todesbeamte, ein mit selbstgebastelten Papierfliegern (Zweitberuf Origamifalter) bewaffneter Tank/Heil/DD/Boss/Mount/AH-Verkäufer-Hybrid, der auf seinem Flugmount (Zitronenfalter) selbst die ClassicWolrd (auf englisch ists halt viel schöner) von oben mit Briefbomben terrorisiert und jede Instanz solo unter Zuhilfenahme selbst angefertigter Spickzettel cleart. 

WoW, was ist aus diesem ehemalig reinen Sin-City-Killer geworden? Tja, ich werde jetzt schnell wieder auf meinen DK schalten, mein gehirn tut weh.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Glaub mir ich bin mir nicht zuschade um komische Dinge zu heilen .. Mit Drei heiler, 12 DDs Satahrion, Zwei Tanks(25er) aber wenn Ich nen Dk frage "Bist du Critimmun und Ich werde gefragt "Was ist Kritimmun ??" ... Soll man da noch was dazu sagen ? ^^
[/quote]

Und wenn du einen Krieger fragst: Bist du critimmun? und er gegenfragt: was dat denn? Dann sind auch alle Krieger blöd?

BW, jo kenne ich, 4 DKs (ohne Hunter) können das problemlos allein clearen. Vielleicht konnte der Kerl der tanken wollte nicht spielen. Ist das ein Nachteil der Klasse?


----------



## Akede (13. Mai 2009)

Hi all,
also ich spiele auf einem PVE-Server und finde es gibt Tage da sehe ich massig DK´s und dann gibts wieder tage wo ich nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger DK´s sehe als andere chars.

Was ich nur UNMÖGLICH finde ist, daß der DK nich ab lvl 1 hochgespielt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Blizz hat bestimmt genug gute Leute die sich da etwas hätten einfallen lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg Akede


----------



## lokker (13. Mai 2009)

der DK ist eine Klasse wie jede andere auch. Bloß solche Leute wie der TE kommen da mit ihren blöden Vorurteilen angelaufen und sagen das jeder schlecht ist. Mit anderen Klassen habe ich auch schon so einiges erlebt, weitaus mehr als mit Dk´s. Aber deswegen sage ich nicht das alle so sind.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Mai 2009)

Akede schrieb:


> Blizz hat bestimmt genug gute Leute die sich da etwas hätten einfallen lassen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja? Was denn?


----------



## Bitorez (13. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir auf dem Server hat sich das alle ziemlich abgeschwächt es sind nicht mehr viele dks unterwegs weil die meisten ihn sowieso nich spielen konnten 

aber komischerweise gibt es ein haufen palas wo die alle hergekommen sind frag ich mich ^^


----------



## Intragor (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe meinen DK erst vor einem Monat angefangen und ihn auf lvl80 gebracht damit ich einen DDler habe.
Aber mein Main bleibt der Prot-Pala/Haeler, so kann ich aber nun alles abdecken falls mal not am Mann ist.
Es nervt aber wirklich schon, dass viel DK einfach bedarf auf alles haben, was aber oftmals an unwissenheit liegt denn Zaubermacht braucht kein DK und doch tragen es viele.

Nur wenn jemand seinen DK gut spielen kann, ist er eine Bereicherung für jeden Raid denn die Dps-Werte sind wirklich super.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Akede schrieb:


> Hi all,
> also ich spiele auf einem PVE-Server und finde es gibt Tage da sehe ich massig DK´s und dann gibts wieder tage wo ich nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger DK´s sehe als andere chars.
> 
> Was ich nur UNMÖGLICH finde ist, daß der DK nich ab lvl 1 hochgespielt werden muss
> ...



Nun ja, es wäre sicherlich sehr viel kreativer gewesen, den DK bei Lvl 1 beginnen zu lassen, damit man noch einmal die schöne alte Welt durchstreifen kann. Hat man ja noch nicht zu Genüge getan.
Es ist absolut unkreativ etwas anderes zu versuchen, den Spielern, die nicht schon wieder den ganze Kram von vorne beginnen, aber eine andere Klasse ausprobieren wollen, entgegen zu kommen. 

Ist wirklich UNMÖGLICH...


----------



## Ordischa (13. Mai 2009)

so meine 2 cent dazu.

ich habe fast ein halbes jahr pause gemacht und bin auch kein vielspieler oder einer der von einem raid in den nächsten stürzt und habe mir auch einen todesritter erstellt. erstens weil ich gehört habe das die geschichte um ihn sehr gut gemacht sein soll und ausserdem weil er schon bei 55 anfing und ich auf das startgebeit nach diversen charakteren keine lust mehr hatte.

zur zeit spiele ich den todesritter als schadensausteiler weil es einfach angenehmer ist mit ihm zu leveln. später möchte ich allerdings einen vollwertigen tank daraus machen.

bisher habe ich mit den todesrittern mal gute und mal schlechte erfahrungen gemacht aber eigentlich ist es mir egal da ich selten mit einer zufallsgruppe unterwegs bin sondern meistens mit der gilde. da haben wir auch ein paar todesritter und die beherrschen ihr fach sage ich mal


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wie geht es euch, habt ihr auch das Gefühl das es viel zu viele DK´s gibt ?
> Seit ihr der Meinung Blizzard hätte das ganze irgendwie beschränken sollen (zB DK nur da wo man einen 55+ Char hat)?



Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei um eine eher rhetorische Frage handelt, oder?

So wie du es beschreibst, gibt es die DK Schwemme ja bereits.
Das Kind is also quasi schon im Brunnen.
Was würde es denn nutzen, wenn Blizz das nun beschränken würde.
Oder willst du DK Spielern ihr Chars rückwirkend wieder wegnehmen ?


----------



## Alohajoe (13. Mai 2009)

> Das Gute an den vielen DKs ist ganz klar das die Jäger ihren Ruf als Ninjlooter immer mehr verlieren. Ich warte noch auf den Tag an dem ein DK auf Stoff würfelt...


Ein Kollege von mir (Hunter) findet Todesritter richtig gut. Warum? Weil jetzt der Jäger nicht mehr als die "noobigste" Klasse angesehen wird, wo eh jeder Bedarf würfelt (man kennt ja das berühmte Hunteritem!!11einself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern der DK.
Lang lebe das DK-Item!


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Mai 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich.

Wer von denen die hier gekonnt über die Todesrittergemeinde (alle natürlich) herziehen, hat niemals solch schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer anderen Klasse gemacht?

Ich spiele mittlerweile seit Release und habe alles mitbekommen. Jäger die auf Heilequip gewürfelt haben, Paladine die Stoff mitgenommen haben, Verstärker Schamanen die zu blöäd zum Laufen waren, Krieger die ihre Aggro nicht halten konnten....alles.

Aber ich fange nicht an und schere die gesamte Klasse und jeden der sie spielt über einen Kamm? Nein. Aber hier im Forum scheint dies wirklich beliebt zu sein. 

Motto:

"Ich habe mit zwei schlechten Todesrittern gespielt, also sind alle schlecht."

Applaus


----------



## Bitorez (13. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Nun ja, es wäre sicherlich sehr viel kreativer gewesen, den DK bei Lvl 1 beginnen zu lassen, damit man noch einmal die schöne alte Welt durchstreifen kann. Hat man ja noch nicht zu Genüge getan.
> Es ist absolut unkreativ etwas anderes zu versuchen, den Spielern, die nicht schon wieder den ganze Kram von vorne beginnen, aber eine andere Klasse ausprobieren wollen, entgegen zu kommen.
> 
> Ist wirklich UNMÖGLICH...



ich glaube warum der dk bei 55 startet liegt daran ( erfährt man auch in der dk q reihe wo man den volk angehörigen in dem kleinen brennenden haus killen muss und der dk sich auf einmal an sein leben vor dem tod erinnert ) das man sozusagen mit dem "Mainchar" gestorben ist und sich vorläufig dem Lichking unterworfen hat . Wär nur sinnvoller wenn man die selbe rasse nehmen müsste

Das is meine meinung zu der dk ab 55 sache


----------



## C-A-Chef (13. Mai 2009)

DK`s sind nicht mehr wie damals Palas^^ find ich

Wir im Raid haben gerade mal 2 DK`s 1dd 1defi also finde ich das normal
Da jeder einen 80iger Charakter hat und das man ab 55 anfangt mitn DK ist das normal das es manchmal viel aussieht da man den Levelbereich 1-55 schon mal mehr sich alles aufteilt. Ich kennen kaum einen der keinen DK hat einfach mal zum reinschnuppern wie der so ist und wie er sich spielt.

Ich finde Palas gab es trotz allem mehr wie DKs jetzt.

lg


----------



## hardrain86 (13. Mai 2009)

also finde auch das es eine dk epidemie gab und 
seit die pala´s wieder verbessert wurden wurden auch diese zur epidimie-,-
hatte noch net mal gewußt das pal´s so stark werden sollten da war mein pala schon bei lv 60^^.
natürlich hab ich mich gefreut das die so stark geworden sind^^
aber leider gibt es die jetzt auch zu oft.
als nächstes spiele ich meine hexe hoch und kann mri gut vorstellen das die stärker werden^^


mfg Lyss


----------



## Gott92 (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich find auf Mal'Ganis (PvP) ist es nicht ganz so krass ... Klar gabs zu wotlk viele DK's aber wen wunderts? Wer den BC-Start mitbekommen hat, dem kamen die Bilder wohl bekannt vor

mfg


----------



## gerdmobach (13. Mai 2009)

Nunja Todesritter sogenande Heldenklasse ist erstma nicht das was der Namen über jene ausagt zum zweiten es gibt zuuuuu viele.
Blizzard hätte es so einrichten können um der Geschichte um den DK gerecht zu werden und fair gegenüber allen Spielern zu machen :

1.Erstellen eines Totesritterchen erst wenn man einen Char auf Stufe 80 hat.
2.Erstellen des Ritterchen nur auf einen Server und zwar den Server wo der Main (erster80er Char) beheimatet ist.
3.Erstellen eines Helden ab einer Bestimmten Anzahl von Tode z.b durch / in einen Raid oder auf einen Schlachtfeld ... man hätte dies wunderbar mit 2 oder 3 Erfolgen verknüpfen können.
Auf Deutsch man hätte sich das Recht einen Todeswasauchimmerheld erstellen zu können verdienen müssen.
4.Der Superheld hätte den Selben Namen wie der 80er Char bekommen da von der Geschichte des DKs sich es ja aum einen wiederauferstandenen Helden handelt.
5.Der arme wiederbelebte Held müsste bei Stufe 1 anfangen Nackt ohne Taschen den das letzte Hemd in der Kiste hat wie der Volksmund sagt hat keine Taschen.

Was zur folge hätte und vorausgesetzt man hätte son Weg zum DK dem Spieler gegeben wäre,das es nicht soviele einer Klasse gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun Blizzard hatt es wohl nicht genug überdacht wie das ablaufen könnte mit dem Totesritter.
Es sind einfach zu viele DKs unterwegs und leider zuuuuu viele Schlechte.Aber gibt es nicht auch gute und schlechte Magier / Priester / Krieger etc.
Aber ist es nicht die Mischung zwischen Spieler die einen Char beherrschen und jene die es nicht raffen wie man spielt was das Spiel mitunter Interessant macht?

Aber hey wenn dich die DKs nerven geh ihnen aus dem Weg oder Veranstallte ein Raid lade alle Ichbinsoeinsupertotesritterlein in einen Raid und lasse sie sich z.b in Naxx bei allen Bossen sich die Hörner abstossen.Und ich Wette du hörst die Worte eines DKs "mit meinen Priester tralalala Klasse wäre mir das nicht passiert".Versteht einfach ich hab nix gegen Totesritter aber es gibt zuviele es gibt gute DK Tanks o. DDler sowie schlechte und das ist zuviel des Guten.Und irgendann und man merkt es jetzte schon melden ich nur noch DKs wenn es heisst DD für Ulduar gesucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 huch langer beitrag oder gehts noch

Danke


----------



## Zalandar (13. Mai 2009)

Mhm ich habe doch auch
schon mal so was geschrieben.....
Hiess es nicht Von Dk's und Dk's
Oder ich täusche mich nur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (13. Mai 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> ich hab nichts ggn sie ich find es nur schade das die meißten dann den tank
> tree übersehen und es somit soviele dd dks gibt.



Es gibt keinen tank-tree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerdmobach (13. Mai 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Mhm ich habe doch auch
> schon mal so was geschrieben.....
> Hiess es nicht Von Dk's und Dk's
> Oder ich täusche mich nur...
> ...




jep ich glaube auch so ein Thema gab es schonmal nun es ist aber meine Meinung und die steht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zufälle gibt es hammerhart


----------



## Bitorez (13. Mai 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Nunja Todesritter sogenande Heldenklasse ist erstma nicht das was der Namen über jene ausagt zum zweiten es gibt zuuuuu viele.
> Blizzard hätte es so einrichten können um der Geschichte um den DK gerecht zu werden und fair gegenüber allen Spielern zu machen :
> 
> 1.Erstellen eines Totesritterchen erst wenn man einen Char auf Stufe 80 hat.
> ...




also die antwort kommt bis jetzt am besten rüber 
ich selbst hab nen dk, bin in nem stammraid 
bin dd und seit dual spec auch tank und hab schon naxx obsi getank und geddlert ^^
und das mehr als genug erfolgreich ^^ und bis jetzt hat sich noch nie jemand über mich aufgeregt


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir (Hunter) findet Todesritter richtig gut. Warum? Weil jetzt der Jäger nicht mehr als die "noobigste" Klasse angesehen wird, wo eh jeder Bedarf würfelt (man kennt ja das berühmte Hunteritem!!11einself
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ein DK auf alles würfelt oO
Die Würfeln nur als Tank auf Tank-Platte oder als DD auf DD-Platte ohne INT

Dafür sind mir zugenüge Palas angekommen, die gerne die Tank Sachen
möchten, obwohl sie als Heiler drin sind... so nach dem Motto wozu hab
ich Dual-Speck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatten letztens so eine Diskussion in Archa 25, wo ein DD-Pala, dem Heil-Pala 
die Heil-Platte wegwürfeln wollte.
Zum Glück war Plündermeister an, und so konnte die Platte an den richtigen verteilt werden ^^


----------



## Darerus93 (13. Mai 2009)

Bei uns sind auch überall nur noch DKs, wohl nicht mehr so schlimm wie am Anfang von WotLK als Grp noch aus 4 DKs + Healer bestanden aber immer noch nervig... Hoffe das die blöden Heldenklassen wieder abgeschaft werden -.- Am meisten gehen mir die DKs aufn Sack die mit Unholy tanken wollen... DAS IST KEIN TANK BAUM !!!! xD


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bleib bei meiner selektiven Wahrnehmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl bei uns auf dem Server gibt es soviele To*d*esritter, wie Schurken und Schamanen insgesamt. Oder auch halb so viele, wie Hordecharaktere insgesamt.

Schlechte Hunter konnte man früher recht einfach aussortieren. Der Hunter schoß auf einen Mob. Dieser rannte zu dem Hunter und dann wurde der Mob eben im Nahkampf getötet.

Bei den Todesrittern sieht man das daran, die "nicht ganz so guten" pullen immer mit ihren Griff.

Das sind aber nur meine Beobachtungen, früher und heute, einfach in der freien Wildbahn beim Questen.


----------



## Devilyn (13. Mai 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein eher Dk-feindlicher Spieler, ich mag die nicht, ihr fragt wieso? tja es ist einfach so....
> 
> und ja Dk´s sind überall, in jeder gruppe und raid(letzter tw schlachtzug 17dk´s-.-) und Blizzard hätte die Einschränkung beibehalten sollen! nur auf dem server einen dk wo man selbst einen char auf 55+ hat!
> 
> ...



Hoffe bin nicht auf deinem Server^^
Und zu dem tank equip, ich würde mit meiner DK auch drum würfeln WEIL wir nun mal auch Tanks sind.
Und wer um Zaubermacht items würfelt hat keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse.
Das es zuviele gibt kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen, gut jetz am anfang auf der Scherbenwelt, sicher da gibts ein paar, aber auch viele Priests^^
Und solche Namen hab ich nur zum Start von Wotlk gesehn wo ich aufgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Chaosstep (13. Mai 2009)

naja ich spiel halt auch dk und am anfang von wotlk wars halt recht sagen wir ...eintönig. Gab halt viel zu viele geb ich zu aber mit der zeit hat sich der trend deutlich zum pala hin entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das mit dem Tank equip ich hab meinen dk als DD angefangen und der wird auch DD bleiben, sec. equip is mein pvp gear. Kann zwar sein das ich mit dieser Haltung ziemlich allein dasteh aber tanken is halt einfach iwie net mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Darerus93 schrieb:


> Bei uns sind auch überall nur noch DKs, wohl nicht mehr so schlimm wie am Anfang von WotLK als Grp noch aus 4 DKs + Healer bestanden aber immer noch nervig... Hoffe das die blöden Heldenklassen wieder abgeschaft werden -.- Am meisten gehen mir die DKs aufn Sack die mit Unholy tanken wollen... DAS IST KEIN TANK BAUM !!!! xD



Also 1. was du da schreibst ist absoluter dünnschiss. Willst du allen DKs ihre Chars wegnehmen. Ach ja das geht ja nicht, palas gibts ja auch immer noch.

warum nicht? OK der eigentliche Tank baum ist Frost, aber ich habe auch schon des öfteren in normalen Inis mit Unholy getankt, und ein kumpel hat neuerdings den ganzen Turm hc mit unholy getankt, also es ist zwar nicht so gut wie frost, aber solang man nicht naxx mit uh tanken will ist doch alles in butter, oder?

Also Leute gibts, die gibts gar nicht.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (13. Mai 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server ist es nicht so schlimm. Was mich mehr nervt, sind die Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit dem "nichtmal 70% der DKs können ihre Klasse spielen" stimmt teilweise auch auf andere Klassen überein. z.B. letztens in naxx 25er. Ein Mage mit naxx 10er/25er eq macht grade mal 1,6k dps. Bei dem habe ich mich schon gefragt, wie der ans eq gekommen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (13. Mai 2009)

Mich stört die Flut an Todesrittern nicht. Mein Fall ist die Klasse nicht, da ich den Jäger mehr mag, aber das Startgebiet habe ich natürlich auch mal durchgespielt.  Wenn es aber jemanden Spaß macht, einen Todesritter zu spielen, dann nur zu. Mal schauen, was für neue Heldenklassen noch alles kommen. Ich weiß schon eines: Jäger seit Anfang 2005 und so wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Also 1. was du da schreibst ist absoluter dünnschiss. Willst du allen DKs ihre Chars wegnehmen. Ach ja das geht ja nicht, palas gibts ja auch immer noch.
> 
> warum nicht? OK der eigentliche Tank baum ist Frost, aber ich habe auch schon des öfteren in normalen Inis mit Unholy getankt, und ein kumpel hat neuerdings den ganzen Turm hc mit unholy getankt, also es ist zwar nicht so gut wie frost, aber solang man nicht naxx mit uh tanken will ist doch alles in butter, oder?
> 
> Also Leute gibts, die gibts gar nicht.



Nochmals: der DK hat 3 Tank Bäume und drei DD Bäume!!!
Es ist schon recht nett, wenn genau solche Beiträge bestätigen, dass es viele DK Spieler gibt, die nicht viel über die Klasse wissen. Man kann problemlos mit Blut, Frost oder Unheilig Skill tanken und auch mit allen drei Bäumen als DD-ler wirken. Ist halt nur jeweils eine leicht andere Talentverteilung.

Ihr seit anderer Meinung? Nein, das ist keine Meinung sondern einfach nur Unwissenheit.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Also 1. was du da schreibst ist absoluter dünnschiss. Willst du allen DKs ihre Chars wegnehmen. Ach ja das geht ja nicht, palas gibts ja auch immer noch.
> 
> warum nicht? OK der eigentliche Tank baum ist Frost, aber ich habe auch schon des öfteren in normalen Inis mit Unholy getankt, und ein kumpel hat neuerdings den ganzen Turm hc mit unholy getankt, also es ist zwar nicht so gut wie frost, aber solang man nicht naxx mit uh tanken will ist doch alles in butter, oder?
> 
> Also Leute gibts, die gibts gar nicht.



Ich frage warum ich eigentlich jedesmal immer und immer wieder auf solche Aussagen antworte....

Es gibt keinen "eigentlichen" Tankbaum beim Todesritter. Mittlerweile fährt der Blut Todesritter als Tank sogar richtig gut in Uldua, aber egal, was rede ich mir hier eigentlich den Mund fusselig, hört eh keiner zu.


----------



## DexDrive (13. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Ich spiele aktiv auf einem PvE Server und bei uns hält sich die Anzahl der *AKTIV* gespielten Dk´s in grenzen.
Es gibt zwar viele Leute die sich einen Dk als Twink machen da er leicht zu leveln ist und schon mit Stufe 55 startet,
aber da viele Leute ihre Chars. echt gern haben und keine Lust haben sie gegen einen Düsteren Dk einzutauschen stauben sie mit Level 80 ein.
Ich finde allerdings die Tadsache das mit Level 55+ einfach losrennen kann und sich nen Dk erstellen kann, nen bischen Schade und man hätte mehr daraus machen können (ist nicht gegen das Dk-Startgebiet gerichtet, das ist wohl das beste Gebiet in ganz WoW).
Aber eine Vorquestreihe die man mit seinem "alten" Char. hätte machen müssen, wär schon schön gewesen oder das man bei einer Fraktion hätte ehrfürchtig werden müssen (so bie bei den Netherschwingen das war klasse).
Aber da hilft alles Nörgeln und Flamen nix!!!
Mann kann die Dk-Anzahl eines Servers ja nich einfach begrenzen (hätten sie vorher machen sollen!)
Da heißt es abwarten und hoffen das die ganzen Dk-Gamer wieder ihre alten Chars. spielen und ihre Todesritter einmotten lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem Sinne:

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> mimimimi lese ich in diesem thread fast nur ey leute ich spiele auch nen dk aber nit weil er angeblich zustark is sondern aus spass und weil mir meine alte klasse langsam stinkt findet euch damit ab das es den dk nun gibt und nun RUHE!!!!!.........




_angeblich_ zu stark? 
-in den BGs stöhnen die Leute "shice DKs" 
-im Raid lieg ich mit Naxx 10 (T nur Brust) und blauem Equip immer im Gesamtschaden auf Platz eins oder 2 trotz wirklich starker DDs, die auch 1k mehr DPS als ich fahren. 

Neinnein, der DK ist nicht zu stark /ironie off. 

Stimme zu, es gibt zu viele Gimps. Beim DK kann man nicht ausweichen, wenn man auf 80 merkt, dass man seine Klasse nicht beherrscht. Wer aber hier mal die Threads im Klassenforum liest, kommt auch mitm DK voran, wenn er ansonsten die Grundlagen von WoW verstanden hat. Mit Grundlagen meine ich zB meleecraft (wird hier, zwar für Schurken aber allgemein anwendbar schön erklärt http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...&p=1244354) wenn du ein angeblich vor zu stark schreibst, werter Chupha, hast du den DK nicht wirklich assimiliert.


----------



## Sorgenlos (13. Mai 2009)

naja find das nicht so schlimm mit den dk´s, spiel selber einer als main.

ich denk mal das immer das neue schlecht ist. siehe Blutelfen, wie verhasst wahren die ?

nach einer weile pendelt sich das ganze wieder ein und es kommt was neues wo man hassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: blutelf DK´s haben sicher das schwerste los gezogen was man so lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Sorgenlos schrieb:


> naja find das nicht so schlimm mit den dk´s, spiel selber einer als main.
> 
> ich denk mal das immer das neue schlecht ist. siehe Blutelfen, wie verhasst wahren die ?
> 
> ...



Darf ich interessehalber nach Klasse und Level deines vorherigen Main fragen?


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Sorgenlos schrieb:


> ps: blutelf DK´s haben sicher das schwerste los gezogen was man so lesen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum wenn ich fragen darf? Kann mir nicht vorstellen warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> warum wenn ich fragen darf? Kann mir nicht vorstellen warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




eben weil auf Blutelfen und DKs am liebsten rumgehackt wird, da is dochn Blutelf DK Hassmaske Nr.1^^
Meiner is auch Blutelf hihi


----------



## jay390 (13. Mai 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> eben weil auf Blutelfen und DKs am liebsten rumgehackt wird, da is dochn Blutelf DK Hassmaske Nr.1^^
> Meiner is auch Blutelf hihi



eben meiner auch, deswegen fragte ich ja warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorgenlos (13. Mai 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> Darf ich interessehalber nach Klasse und Level deines vorherigen Main fragen?



Orc Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Sorgenlos schrieb:


> Orc Krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ui meiner auch.. aber der is noch Main.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

so, und weil hier relativ häufig der arme Hunter beleidigt wird von wegen Noob und Itemgeiles Miststück. 

Warum wird der Hunter als so itemgeil bezeichnet? Na, weiß es jemand?
Das war zu Classic Zeiten ein Thema. Da haben Hunter doch tatsächlich auf heal Equip gewürfelt. Was für Inzen und Raids natürlich völlig neben der Kappe war, hatte jedoch für andere Situationen durchaus seinen Sinn.

Vor BC war der Hunter die einzige Klasse im Spiel, die einen Weltboss solo legen konnte. Zu dieser Zeit heilte der Hunter sein Pet nicht so statisch wie heute, sondern konnte durch Heal Items wirklich auch mehr Heilung heraus holen. So war es möglich, dass das Pet den Boss tankte und runter kloppte während der Hunter wie blöd heilte. Gut, wurde geändert - macht ja auch Sinn, aber die Möglichkeit bestand nunmal und warum dann nicht auch ausnutzen?

Der zweite Grund: Genauso wie es im Moment keinen Tank-Zweihänder gibt (nur die Tankrune des DK), gibt es auch keine klare Hunter-Nahkampfwaffe. Die können numal alles ausser Streitkolben und Zauberstäbe tragen, da ist es ganz natürlich, dass auf alles wo Beweglichkeit drauf ist mitgewürfelt wird. (also Schwerter, Äxte, Stangenwaffen, Dolche...) Problematisch sind nur die Hunter, die auch auf Items würfeln wo z. B. Waffenkunde drauf ist, da fehlt das Wissen über die Klasse - ganz klar, genau wie bei einer Menge Magier, Priester, Hexer die im 80er Raid beim Loot fragen - ist dat jetzt ein Heiler oder Damageitem. 
Wie schon ein Vorredner sagte, sollte man in solchen Situationen einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und den einzelnen Mitspieler darauf hinweisen, dass das jetzt nicht so passt mit seinem Gewürfel. Und wenn der RL / PM das nicht schafft - dann ist er nicht viel weniger noobig als der Ninja. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder im Raid, der zum Erfolg beigetragen hat einen Boss zu legen auch mitwürfeln kann, unter dem Grundsatz first Need > Second oder eingebildet Need.
Wie oft hatten wir in Naxx alle Viertel gelegt und mussten für die Endbosse neue Randoms einladen, weil einige ins Bett mussten und genau diese Randoms mir dann die Items vor der Nase wegwürfelten. 
Wenn mich das ärgert muss ich schon zum Inv ansprechen, dass spezielle Items nicht an Randoms gehen. Dann weiß jeder Bescheid. Diese Dinge haben nichts mit einzelnen Klassen zu tun, sondern mit der Art und Weise, wie die Gruppe miteinander umgeht.

Und jetzt bitte nichts zur schlechten Community. Idioten gibt es überall, trotzdem kann man sich die Leute erziehen. Dazu haben jedoch die wenigsten Lust, nur schnell alles clearen und ja nicht zu viel planen und Zeit investieren.


----------



## Sorgenlos (13. Mai 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> ui meiner auch.. aber der is noch Main.



mich hat der orc nicht mehr gefallen... und einen untoten krieger hochlvl war mir zu stressig... dann halt dk untoten erstellen fertig^^, ging schneller.

muss sagen ich hab keine probleme mit meinem dk eine ini gruppe zu finden, egal als def oder ddler.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> ...................Hunter........................Item...........



war doch ein Item, dass keiner richtig brauchen konnte. Nich maln Hunter.

Vor 3 Tagen hat ein Hunter in meiner Gruppe (Twink, 2. DK) darauf Bedarf gemacht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es waren 1DK, ein Krieger und ein Pala in der Gruppe. Hunter hats, Gz zu 56 Stärke.


----------



## Lefrondon (13. Mai 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ignoriere ich die DKs atm eher... außerdem gibt es bei uns (gefühlt) doppelt so viele Palas wie DKs -.-


----------



## SixNight (13. Mai 2009)

Gibt leider zu viele DK's und auch zu viele schlechte Dk's


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> war doch ein Item, dass keiner richtig brauchen konnte. Nich maln Hunter.
> 
> Vor 3 Tagen hat ein Hunter in meiner Gruppe (Twink, 2. DK) darauf Bedarf gemacht:
> 
> ...




Joa, das sieht man leider sehr häufig. Ich bin Hunter und habe einen Hunter in meiner Gilde, der sogar nen umhang mit Verteidung angelegt haben, weil da auch Trefferwertung drauf ist (und weil er wahrscheinlich als blaues Item besser sein soll als sein grünes)...
Da kannst du dir den Mund fusselig reden, das ist aber kein Klassenproblem sondern das Problem von dem Heini, der hat auch einen dieser 80er Palas die sich (nach Barlows Blog) darüber freuen Hogger zu onehitten.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ignoriere ich die DKs atm eher... außerdem gibt es bei uns (gefühlt) doppelt so viele Palas wie DKs -.-



Naja, Blut zB, meine bevorzugte Skillung, macht zwar weniger Schaden, bietet aber einiges an Support. Kein Grund zum ignorieren. Und macht einen Heidenspass. Die Crits liegen nicht soo hoch, dafür kann man einen unverschämten Burst fahren, das macht mal voll Spass.

Supportbeispiele:

*Stärke der Monstrosität
**Rang 2
*Sofort
Eure Fähigkeiten 'Blutstoß' und 'Herzstoß' haben eine Chance von 50%, Eure Fähigkeiten 'Auslöschen' und 'Todesstoß' eine Chance von 100%, 10 Sek. lang die Angriffskraft aller Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitglieder im Umkreis von 45 Metern um 10% zu erhöhen. Erhöht zusätzlich Eure gesamte Stärke um 2%.
*Mal des Blutes
*1 Unheilig
30 Meter Reichweite
Sofort 3 Min. Abklingzeit
Belegt einen Feind mit einem Mal des Blutes. Wenn dieser Feind Schaden verursacht, wird sein Ziel um 4% der eigenen maximalen Gesundheit geheilt. Hält 20 Sek. lang oder bis zu 20 Treffer lang an.
*Horn des Winters
**Rang 2
*Sofort 20 Sek. Abklingzeit
Der Todesritter lässt das Horn des Winters erklingen, erzeugt 10 Runenmacht und erhöht die gesamte Stärke und Beweglichkeit aller Gruppen- oder Schlachtzugsmitglieder im Umkreis von 30 Metern um 155. Hält 2 Min. lang an.

Na, is dat nix?


----------



## Omega1024 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich find DK toll! Warum? Weil er meinen Mainchar wunderbar supporten kann. Eben fix nen DK auf 80 spielen und jeden beliebigen Supportberuf aufs Auge drücken (Bergbau/ingi, Blumenpflücker/Alchi). Equip ist dabei durchgehend egal, ich war auch nicht einmal in einer Instanz, weil ich niemanden mit der Klasse auf den Sack gehen will (auch wenn ich ihn gut spiele).
Und somit kann mein Main (Hexer seit WoW-Release), wunderbar auf DD Berufe gehen (Juwe/Schmied)... also: DKs sind toll... als Sklaven der Mains!

Aber mal im ernst: DKs sind die neuen Schurken. Bis die Klasse mal balanced ist und somit auch nur dann wirklich toll zu spielen ist wenn man es kann dauert es noch eine Weile.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Mai 2009)

also ich spiele auch nen DK weil ich mal nen Tank haben wollt, das gute ist in der Gilde bin ich gern gesehen und in randomraid muß ich erstmal meine Stats aufzählen und sagen wo ich alles getankt habe.

Ich muß sagen wenn man den Dk gut im griff hat kann man fast alles in Nax solo tanken ausgenommen Gluth/Thaddius /Gothik/vier Reiter (sofern man fähige Heiler im Hintergrund hat)

aber leider gibt es paar die von Anfang an Vorurteile haben gegen den Dk weil es bis dieser Klasse viele Schwarze Schafe gibt


----------



## Part v. Durotan (13. Mai 2009)

ich gehöre wohl zu der mindrheit, die es gut findet dass dks überall gespielt werden können, so haben 2 leute die ich im rl kennen glernt habe, spontan auf meinem server gespielt...und haben schon 54 lange level gespart


----------



## MasterCTS (13. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen, wir warten das nächste Addon ab, da kommt vielleicht noch ne Heldenklasse, mit der ganz viele Anfangen weil sie glauben, sie könnten mit der neuen Klasse richtig durchstarten. Die wird dann auch nur von ca 8% der Spieler anständig gespielt und wir heulen dann über die rum, wie Imba die im BG ist, und das viel zu viele Gimps die Klasse spielen. Das wiederholt sich dann immer wieder, biss WoW aufgrund eines Amoklaufs verboten wird, bei dem 56 Leute ums Leben kamen.


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> also ich spiele auch nen DK weil ich mal nen Tank haben wollt, das gute ist in der Gilde bin ich gern gesehen und in randomraid muß ich erstmal meine Stats aufzählen und sagen wo ich alles getankt habe.
> 
> Ich muß sagen wenn man den Dk gut im griff hat kann man fast alles in Nax solo tanken ausgenommen Gluth/Thaddius /Gothik/vier Reiter (sofern man fähige Heiler im Hintergrund hat)
> 
> aber leider gibt es paar die von Anfang an Vorurteile haben gegen den Dk weil es bis dieser Klasse viele Schwarze Schafe gibt


meine Leute sind froh, endlich wen zu haben, der sicher die Adds bei Gluth in Schach hält. Denke ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Gilindriana (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde man sollte DKs abschaffen! Es gibt genug Klassen die imba sind.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Mai 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte DKs abschaffen! Es gibt genug Klassen die imba sind.




Zum Beispiel, denn wenn du zu Argumentierst solltest du es auch Begründen


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte DKs abschaffen! Es gibt genug Klassen die imba sind.



Man sollte dich abschaffen! Es gibt genug Leute, die schon Blödsinn quatschen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Mai 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Man sollte dich abschaffen! Es gibt genug Leute, die schon Blödsinn quatschen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xDDDDDD Genial!


----------



## Panaku (13. Mai 2009)

also ich finde das es viele dks gibt, aber das manche sagen das dk-spieler noobs sind is quatsch, denn je mehr eine klasse gespielt wird desto warscheinlicher ist es einen idoten zu treffen der dk spielt.


----------



## Nagori (13. Mai 2009)

Bemerke das die DK Welle langsam wieder ein wenig zurückgeht bei uns auf Antonidas.
Empfand es nie als Problem, von dem hier teilweise gesprochen wird.

Ich find das ganz normal das viele Spieler eine neue Klasse testen wollten.
Einige sind dann fest dabei geblieben, einige sind zurück zum ehemaligen Mainchar.
Gut teilweise hab ich mir schon die Augen gerieben als bei Quests oder beim Farmen auf einmal 5 DKs neben mir standen, wo kommen die jetzt auf einmal alle her...

Aber Mode kommt Mode geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2009)

"gaehn" schon wieder so ein thema.
dk`s sind halt die "neuen Hunter(/schurken)", egal was los is dk schuld, dk`s sind kiddies, dk`s gibts zuviele, dk`s wollen oberroxxor sein, dk`s sind ninjalooter usw.
ha-ha


----------



## Seryma (13. Mai 2009)

Todesritter sind sowieso die peinlichste Klasse überhaupt, wer einen DK spielt zeigt mir damit sowas wie: 

"Ich kann nicht spielen und bin zu faul zum lvln, also nehme ich eine Klasse die OP ist und direkt auf 55 anfängt!"

DK's sind zudem noch feige ohne Ende, mit Platte ein Pet nach vorne jagen und auf lvl 58 direkt mit Standardattacken mal locker 1,5k Hits machen...

sry, das war der größte Fehler von Blizzard, diese "Helden", bzw. Noobklasse einzuführen...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Antitank (13. Mai 2009)

Ich mag Dk´s auch nicht bei uns auf Gul'Dan ( Horde natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) rennen in der Scherbenwelt nur Dk´s rum abundzu eine andere Klasse aber sonst...naja in Nordend nimmt die Zahl der Todesritter wieder ab^^

Und ja ich mag sie nicht..mag daran liegen das ich Casterklassen spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Todesritter sind sowieso die peinlichste Klasse überhaupt, wer einen DK spielt zeigt mir damit sowas wie:
> 
> "Ich kann nicht spielen und bin zu faul zum lvln, also nehme ich eine Klasse die OP ist und direkt auf 55 anfängt!"
> 
> ...


ach ne, von dir haette ich mehr intelligenz erwartet.
so taeuscht man sich in usern.


----------



## lokker (13. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Todesritter sind sowieso die peinlichste Klasse überhaupt, wer einen DK spielt zeigt mir damit sowas wie:
> 
> "Ich kann nicht spielen und bin zu faul zum lvln, also nehme ich eine Klasse die OP ist und direkt auf 55 anfängt!"
> 
> ...



manche schreiben hier einen müll rein das gibts garnet.... Wenn jemand schon drei 80er hat und dann trotzdem noch nen DK anfängt ist er faul? Es ist schon richtig so das er mit 55 anfängt.


----------



## LordKlobb (13. Mai 2009)

zerks schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, grauts mir.
> 
> Genau das ist der Punkt warum WoW zu bestimmten zeiten keine lust macht. Derartige aussagen sind sowas von unreif, die hättest du dir sparen können. Wähle eine vernünftige ausdrucksweise, bei so einem Ton kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen was da vorm Bildschirm sitzt
> 
> ...




100% meine meinung.

LEute die ihre klasse nich spielen können gabs immer und wirds immer geben, die meisten geben sie aber gottseidank auf,lernen sie zu spieln oder fangen ne andre klasse an.

DKs find ich nich schlimm, mag die klasse auch gern selbst zum spielen


das einzige was sich wohl leider nie ändern wird sind nicht die "Aso-klassen" sondern solche helden hinter dem bildschirm die einem den spaß nehmen


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Also 1.
Es gibt schon 10000000xxxxxxxxx soviele dieser Threads.
2. Ich finde nicht dass es zu viele Todesritter gibt, das sind meist nur Twinks, es gibt eher zu viele Jäger (was aber schonimmer so war)
3. Ich finde es super dass man den Todesritter auf jedem server erstellen kann sodass ich auch mit RL Kumpels die leider auf nem anderen Server sind zocken kann und nicht mit lv 1 anfangen muss.


----------



## zwergwarri (13. Mai 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Thats it!
> 
> Genau wie es mit den Huntern war, *meiner Meinung nach hat der DK in vielerlei Hinsicht den DK abgelöst* und entwickelt sich zur Gimpklasse #1.
> 
> ...



hö wieso hat der DK jetzt den DK abgelöst? o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok ich weiß was du schreiben wolltest, kanns mir aber trotzdem nicht verkneifen dich zu verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popopirat (13. Mai 2009)

Gefühlt laufen mittlerweile fast mehr Palas als DKs rum... vorallem in den BGs


----------



## callahan123 (13. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also 1.
> Es gibt schon 10000000xxxxxxxxx soviele dieser Threads.
> 2. Ich finde nicht dass es zu viele Todesritter gibt, das sind meist nur Twinks, es gibt eher zu viele Jäger (was aber schonimmer so war)
> 3. Ich finde es super dass man den Todesritter auf jedem server erstellen kann sodass ich auch mit RL Kumpels die leider auf nem anderen Server sind zocken kann und nicht mit lv 1 anfangen muss.



zu 1. warum dann schreiben?
zu 2. warum gibts dann ein 2.?
zu 3. warum gibts dann ein 3.?


----------



## Kerodos (13. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Todesritter sind sowieso die peinlichste Klasse überhaupt, wer einen DK spielt zeigt mir damit sowas wie:
> 
> "Ich kann nicht spielen und bin zu faul zum lvln, also nehme ich eine Klasse die OP ist und direkt auf 55 anfängt!"
> 
> ...


dan sind Jäger aber auch die feigste klasse aber das mit dem leveln stimmt schon aber man kann e nur einen Dk auf einen Realm haben ich hab nchts gegen Heldenklasse aber eine Heilerheldenklasse wäre mal gut. dann da Dks auch nur Tanks und DD sein können sind immer weniger Heiler da und dadurch findet man in den 60 und 70 Instanzen fast keine Heiler mehr. Und die "feigen" Klassen können nun ja auch nichts dafür das Blizard sie so gemacht hat. Und zum schluss Todesritter sind doch schon so gernervt worden das ich meinen aufgehört abe zu spielen und meinen Schami weiter gespielt habe


----------



## Eckhexaule (13. Mai 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen waren so und so.
Es gab beim Start von Wotlk zuviele die gemeint haben, ich mach mir nen DK und bin IMBA. Leider wurden die dann auch noch unfreundlich und NINJA-Looter.
Ich habe am Anfang nicht einen DK in Gruppen eingeladen.

Mittlerweile gibt es nicht mehr soviele ASSI DK´s und man kann es riskieren einen DK mit zu nehmen.

Aber iwie hab ich immer noch eine negative Einstellung zu den DK´s.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2009)

die leute die am lautesten ueber "Noobklasse" schreien schreien auch am lautesten ueber tankmangel, wie mir aufgefallen ist


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen waren so und so.
> Es gab beim Start von Wotlk zuviele die gemeint haben, ich mach mir nen DK und bin IMBA. Leider wurden die dann auch noch unfreundlich und NINJA-Looter.
> Ich habe am Anfang nicht einen DK in Gruppen eingeladen.
> 
> ...


Genau so gehts mir auch. Ich spiel übrigens auf 2 Servern DK- aber leiden mag ich "die andren" deswegen auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde dk's nicht schlimm und schon garnet als epedemie. Ja ich spiele dk als main da er, wenn man sich ein neuen Char hochlevelt (ich hab keinen char auf 80) einfach bevorteilt.
DAs geschenkte Equip das epix mount 3 lvl im STartgebiet etc...
Ich würfel auch auf tank equip als DD spreche es aber vorher in der grp ab.Und bin ich jetzt böseeee?
Weil die meisten grp imer nach nem tank suchen.
Mfg H2OTest 

	Aegwynn Dk Eyeore.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir auf eredar hab ich in mindestens jeder 2ten gruppe oder eigentlich so gut wie in jeder gruppe ein dk was ja an sich nicht schlimm ist gibt ja auch viele palas auf eredar aber die meisten von den dk´s sind solche bobs die einfach mit wow aufhören sollte und wo ich mich manchma frage wie die nen char auf lvl 55 gebracht haben....naja gibt auch ausnahmen aber zu wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkcava (13. Mai 2009)

Als reiner PvEler ist mir das eigentlich relativ egal. In den Raid kommen nur soviele DKs mit wie eben notwendig. Ich spiele zwar auch nem PvP Server, aber mir sind DKs nie sonderlich negativ aufgefallen - jedenfalls nicht mehr, als jede andere Klasse auch.


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

RP Server wurden vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , außerdem sind DK´s super fürs PVE , bin in 10er insis und 25er insis , meistens auf Platz 1-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sind eigentlich eine Super klasse auf die man nicht verzichten sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (13. Mai 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Nunja Todesritter sogenande Heldenklasse ist erstma nicht das was der Namen über jene ausagt zum zweiten es gibt zuuuuu viele.
> Blizzard hätte es so einrichten können um der Geschichte um den DK gerecht zu werden und fair gegenüber allen Spielern zu machen :
> 
> 1.Erstellen eines Totesritterchen erst wenn man einen Char auf Stufe 80 hat.
> ...


sry das ich das alles beantworte mache es kurz^^
ich muß dir da voll und ganz recht geben habe nen pala angefangen und bis ich den beherrscht habe hats gedauert^^.
wie du schon sagtest es gibt und schlechte aber man sollte schon lernen wie man ne klasse spielt,denn sonst kommt man nicht weit!
ein paar werden aus der gruppe geschmissen weil andere merken des klappt nicht derjenige weiß nciht wie man den spielt...
e-bay chars z.b. man kann sich keinen kaufen man weiß schließlich nicht wie man den spielt nur damit man nicht leveln muß.

soviel dazu



mfg Lyss


----------



## Bitorez (13. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Todesritter sind sowieso die peinlichste Klasse überhaupt, wer einen DK spielt zeigt mir damit sowas wie:
> 
> "Ich kann nicht spielen und bin zu faul zum lvln, also nehme ich eine Klasse die OP ist und direkt auf 55 anfängt!"
> 
> ...




schön schön der beitrag is mal nich vollgestopft mit vorurteilen 

gebt euch doch nich so eine mühe schreibt kurz und knapp : Ich finde der Dk is scheiße 

es ist eure eigene meinung und die sei euch ja auch gegönnt 

bloss verallgemeinert solche Sachen nicht den es gibt wirklich noch fähige spieler 

also passt auf sonst werdet ihr auch bald abgestempelt


----------



## DaCHeers (13. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Gayelfen Paladine sind 20000 mal schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fette menschenpaladine mit super saiyajin frisur find ich viiiel schlimmer O_o


----------



## Agrimor (14. Mai 2009)

Da ich grundsätzlich nichts mit Randoms unternehme, bleibt mir der Genuss von Kiddies (im negativen Sinne) erspart, egal ob DK oder nicht DK. Und ein oder zwei gute DKs könnten wir für den Raid durchaus noch gebrauchen. Da gibts durchaus welche, die ihren Char verdammt gut spielen können.

Der i.m.h.o. positivste Nebeneffekt ist, dass ich mich kaum noch für meine Huntergenossen schämen muss, weil scheinbar fast alle schlechten einen DK angefangen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (14. Mai 2009)

Aktuell wird über den DK gejammert.Davor über ne andere Klasse,Davor wieder über ne andere Klasse und davor....
Über welche Klasse jammert ihr als Nächstes?
Das Problem liegt keineswegs beim Todesritter oder Paladin oder irgendeiner anderen Klasse sondern immer an den Leuten hinter den Chars die nicht damit umzugehen wissen.

Todesritter Epidemie?Nun...jeder der sich noch an den BC Start erinnert,wird sicherlich noch die Unmengen an Blutelfen Paladin und/oder Draenei Schamanen die auf einmal rumwuselten im Kopf haben.Schaut euch einfach mal um wie viele von denen aktuell noch übrig sind.Genauso wird es auch mit den Todesrittern laufen.
Jemand der mit seinem Char umzugehen weiss,wird sich zwangsläufig irgendwo einbringen.Diejenigen die nicht mit ihrem Char umgehen können,disqualifizieren sich über kurz oder lang selbst,ganz egal um welche Klasse es dabei geht.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (14. Mai 2009)

Mhmm, also ich gehöre eigentlich auch zu der Fraktion, die nicht unbedingt zu den Fans von den ganzen DKs gehört.

Gut gespielt ist er definitiv eine Bereicherung für jeden Raid. Aber 90% aller DKs, jetzt das ausschlaggebende, die ICH kennengelernt habe, spielen richtig schlecht. Allerdings hängt das wohl nicht mit dem DK an sich zusammen, sondern eher mit den Spielern hinter dem Rechner.

Der Begriff "Heldenklasse" scheint einigen leicht zu Kopf gestiegen zu sein.
Meine Beobachtungen mit fremden DKs waren besondern zu Anfang durchwegs negativ. Der DK ist zwar nicht der Tank, pullt dennoch mit Todesgriff, haut grundsätzlich das falsche Ziel, um evtl vorzugaukeln, dass er soviel DMG macht, dass der Tank mit der Aggro nicht hinterherkommt.....

dennoch kann die Klasse an sich nichts dafür, sondern eher die Heinzköppe, die Ihn zocken. Diese Spieler würden genauso wenig mit einem Druiden, Magier oder Schurken klar kommen. Menschlich uns spielerisch unterste Schublade und genau das hat dem Ruf des DKs ordentlich geschadet.

Gestern habe ich aber übrigens den DK auch mal angefangen, zum 3. Mal schon, da ich den Char immer wieder gelöscht habe^^. Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich nachvollziehen kann, wieso so viele den DK mögen.
Eine sehr interessante Klasse. Könnte für mich zwar kein Main werden, aber für Zwischendurch eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Mai 2009)

meine persönliche meinung: dk dds sind absolute verschwendung, so wie vergelter. kann sein das ich der einzige deff dk bin, der mit 2 deff skillungen (dual) rumrennt - 2hand & 2x1hand - und wenn jetzt einer kommt und meint "lol 2x1hand was ein noob" - kann ich nur sagen /lol flickwerk kauf dir 'ne brille, vielleicht triffst du mich dann.


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele einen Gnom-Schurken auf Blutkessel (PvP-Server) ...

Zu Anfang, sprich im Zeitraum von Dezember bis ca. Mitte April war´s echt extrem, überall Todesritter ...
Es war fast schon selbstverständlich, dass in Gruppen für Hero-Inis mindestens 2 DKs waren, viele mit ganz obskuren Namen wie Kíllyòú, Dêstrôýêr, Hôrdébàshèr, Állynûkér und natürlich alle möglichen Sonderzeichenkombinationen aus dem Wort Deathknight und Todesritter ...
Ständig kam irgendwo beim questen der Deathgrip von der Seite und Ärger war im Verzug ^^ ...

Aber mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl, es ist etwas zurückgegangen mit der "Seuche" ... Es ist erträglich geworden ...
Und ehrlich gesagt, sind 2-3 DKs, gerade wenn einer Tank is, in einem 25er-Raid kaum noch wegzudenken ...

Sie sind eine Plage, sie sind etwas nervig ... Aber nicht alle und nicht immer ! ...

Ich muss zugeben, auch ich hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...
Aber der is ein "lvl62-High-End-Bankchar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sie sind unter uns ... Wir müssen damit leben ...
Ich komm damit klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne ...
Grüße an alle DKs und Nicht-Dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (14. Mai 2009)

ja es gibt schon sehr viele todesritter
da macht es wenig sinn meinen der fast level 72 ist weiter zu spielen 
außer pvp werde ich dann wohl nix machen können

naja es gibt aber zurzeit bei uns auf dem server noch mehr klassen die zu viel da sind
paladine druiden(habe selbst einen mondkin und war letztens mit 7 weiteren Druiden in naxx 25
das war echt grottig
habe da nicht mal 1 epicteil abbekommen weil sogar die heiler einen das dd zeugs weggewürfelt haben


----------



## ePY (14. Mai 2009)

zock mir grad selber nen dk hoch aber der bleibt auf 70 stehen und kann nicht sagen das in der scherbenwetl viele dks rumlaufen.


----------



## Mardoo (14. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele DK 

- Bin in meinem Raid fast immer Platz 1 im DMG 
- Schurken überholen mich oft, aber der DK is total OP 
- Blizzard nervt DK's weil sie Raidbuffed zu viel DMG machen und im PvP TOTAL OP sind 
- Bald werden DK's auch nicht mehr mitgenommen wie Furry Krieger. GZ Dazu

GZ GZ GZ


----------



## Deis (14. Mai 2009)

Nun, ich denke es laeuft oftmal so ab:
Ein ... nennen wir ihn mal ... "newbie", hat sich einen Chat gemacht. Einen Druiden. Ob nun Healer oder Feral ist mal egal. Dieser sagt ihm nicht, zu da man als Dudu schon gewissen "Skills" haben sollte. Also probiert es sich mal an einem Schurken. Auch dieser benoetigt jedoch eine recht saubere Rotation fuer Top Damage. Dann sieht er eines Tages einen DK in seiner Truppe der massig pervers viel Schaden rausrotzt, dazu kommt dass er vielleicht im BG schon 80 mal von einem DK ge-one-spuckt wurde und denkt sich "Boah, alta, krasse Shice ... damit wuerde ich alle N000b-Lam0rs voll wegr00x0rn".
Also wird mal eine DK probiert. Dieser ist recht unkompliziert und schnell auf 80 gelevelt, faehrt sogar mit einer schlechten Rotation ganz adaequaten Schaden.
Dazu kommen dann nun jene Spieler welche 3 oder mehr Jahre spielen und vllt. schon einen 80er Mage, einen 80er Priest, einen Dudu und einen Warlock what ever haben. Ich z.B. Die probieren dann einfach mal aus wie der DK sich so spielt. Joa. Leider leider kann man vorher nicht erkennen welche skills der "Steuermann" des Chars hat, was es mir auch deutlich erschwert Gruppen zu finden.
Vielleicht traegt mein Name auch dazu bei dass ich mit anderen ueber einen Kamm geschoren werde, allerdings fand ich die Idee sich den Namen einer Krankheit (Weil unholy) zuzulegen doch recht ... joa .. funny. Kolchose und Tuberkulose waren leider vergeben, also wurde daraus Bluthusten. Was ich auch passend fand, da ein DK ja nur so mit Krankheiten um sich wirft. Daraus dann "Blutsegeladmiral Bluthusten" zu machen fand ich ein total lustiges Wortspielt. Keine Ahnung, entscheidet Ihr.
Ich kann nur immer drum bitten, habt keine Vorurteile gegen andere Klassen, wertet bitte erst wenn Ihr etwas mit den Spielern unternommen habt.
Obs nun zu viele DKs sind .. ich weiss nicht. Wenn ich mal die letzten 3 Jahre zurueck denke, hatte jede Klasse schon eine Zeit der Schwemme hinter sich. Als ich Anfing liefen massig Assassins ueber die Server, man brauchte quasi garkeinen anfangen weil es sie wie Sand am Meer gab. Dann folgte eine Zeit in der an jeder Ecke ein Hunter stand, alle mit einem Skorpion. Momentan ist es so, dass ich tonnenweise Paladine sehe. Ueberall wohin ich schaue.
IMHO


----------



## Khyzer (14. Mai 2009)

Es gibt zu viele schlechte DKs, was eher das Problem ist. Alle jene, die vorher Schurke/Hunter gespielt haben, spielen nun DK und facerollen nun mit einer anderen Klasse. Erstklassige Spieler setzen sich von der breiten Masse immer ab, also ist das in Wirklichkeit kein Problem.


----------



## Munzale (14. Mai 2009)

Ich finde ja nicht, das es übermäig viele Todesritter gibt. Es waren am Anfang sehr viele, aber es hat nachgelassen.
Ich spiele meinen sehr gerne, und ich werde ihn auch weiterspielen....

Als das Addon damals kam, habe ich ihn zwar gleich erstellt, die Neugier war einfach zu groß^^
Aber dann hab ich meine Hexe gelevelt und den Todesritter erst dann, als die Hexe 80 war langsam angefangen zu spielen.
Nach wie vor hat sie den Vorrang, aber mein Lieblingstwink ist der Todesritter. 

Ich finde es schade, dass hier wieder alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden. 
Aber zum Glück gehe ich selten random, dass ich mit solchen Vorurteilen selten konfrontiert werde.

Wer erwartet hinter einen sooo furchtbar bösen Todesritter eine Frau? Die wenigsten musste ich feststellen, find ich ganz gut so^^

Lg Munzale


----------



## Bitorez (14. Mai 2009)

Also wenn man sich hier so alles durchliest merkt man das nur wenig leute wirklich was in der birne haben,
und das sind die, die nicht schreiben dk ist gut oder ist blöd sondern die die eine distanzierte meinung zum ausdruck bringen 

der rest is bloss sinnloser mimimimi hirnschmalz aus der hintersten ecke und ich glaub nich dass das der TE gewollt hat


----------



## callahan123 (14. Mai 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> ..., allerdings fand ich die Idee sich den Namen einer Krankheit (Weil unholy) zuzulegen doch recht ... joa .. funny. Kolchose und Tuberkulose waren leider vergeben, also wurde daraus Bluthusten. Was ich auch passend fand, da ein DK ja nur so mit Krankheiten um sich wirft. ...



Aha, du wolltest dich also nach einem sowjetischen Landwirtschaftsbetrieb nennen? Denn das ist die Bedeutung von Kolchose. Oder meintest du Borreliose? 

Egal, mich würde interessieren wie es ein Spieler schaffen soll, ohne irgendeinen Charakter bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt gespielt zu haben überhaupt einen DK beginnen zu können. Des ist nämlich auch so ein Vorteil, dass nicht jeder Noob den sofort anfangen kann, weil man ja (auch wenns keine große Anforderung ist) erst 55 mit einem anderen Char sein muss.

Für den Druiden braucht man Skill, der Schurke braucht ne 1a Rota... Das braucht JEDE Klasse, wenn man die vernünftig spielen will! Ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer Leute.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (14. Mai 2009)

Es is ja auch nicht die Waffe die dich umbringt, sondern der Finger am Abzug!!!
Ein Dk is nur so gut bzw schlecht wie der Spieler hinter seinem Pc!!
Ich habe einen Dk und muss sagen es macht mir verdammt viel spass im PVE und PVP mit ihm zu zocken.
So sehr mir auch andere Klassen am Ar*** gehen ich werde nie einen mimimi-Thread verfassen nur weil mich ein paar im Bg niedergemetzelt haben.
Natürlich gibt es auch welche die einfach ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, die in einer Inze,Raid etc mal blödsinn machen die einfach kicken und HF auf der Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
  mfg


----------

